# 
Mam pytanie dotyczące kolorów Braasa.
Czy ktoś ma może dachówkę jasnobrązową?
Czego mogę się spodziewać (jakich różnic) po dachówkach czerwonych a jasnobrązowych.Jak się "zestarzeją"?Czy tak samo czy jednak będzie jakaś różnica?
Czy ta jasnobrązowa bardzo ciemno wygląda na dachu i narzuca wykończenie domu (kolor elewacji, stolarki)?Zobaczę sobie w rzeczywistości,ale może ktoś stał przed podobnym wyborem?
 :Smile:

----------


## Ivonesca

Opalko - nie znam niestety odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie, ale napiszę Ci co my w końcu położylismy.
Chcielismy grecką (czytaj: była promocja  :Biggrin: ) i wybralismy czerwoną. To był nasz pierwszy wybór, w międzyczasie były wątpliwosci, żeby zmienić może na brazową. Ostatecznie jest czerwona, taka klasyczna, trochę ceglasta ale pokryta czyms tam dodatkowo więc jednak bardziej czerwona. Jak pierwszy raz pojechałam na działkę i zobaczyłam tę dachówkę to jakos było mi bardzo czerwono  i do końca nie wiem czy nie lepiej byłoby z tą brązową. Tylko wydawała mi się taka troche smutna (jest to ciemny brąz). Gdyby był jasniejszy to może i by wygrał.
A propos: co z Twoją podłogą? My podarowalismy sobie deski. Wczoraj rozmawiałam z kolejną osobą, u której po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym zrobiły się szpary, że można włożyć długopis !!!
A w związku z tym brak pomysłu na podłogę  :Sad:

----------


## pitbull

Widzialem taki dach tylko ciemno brazawy (wygladal jak grafitowy). Stolarka byl zielona tynk mietowy. Calosc wygladala interesujaca. Ale tynk jest juz brudny z zaciekami a dachowka zazieleniona (akurat ta i nie jest to regula).
Mysle ze brazowa dachowka bedzie dobrze wygladala. W trakcie uzytkowania jakies zmiany kolorystyczne na pewno zaistnieja.

----------


## kgadzina

Ale z drugiej strony, jeżeli ma się dachówkę klasyczną czerwoną, to kolor ten doskonale podkreśla otaczająca dom zieleń. I odwrotnie - zieleń też wydaje się intensywniejsza przy czerwonej dachówce.
Natomiast brąz daje wrażenie stonowania.
(A ja sam mam czerwonego Braasa) :Smile:

----------


## pitbull

To witaj w klubie.

----------


## Majka

A ja mam brązowego Brasa, więc nie będę się pchać do klubu czerwonych  :Biggrin: 
My wybraliśmy dachówkę brązową, aby wtopić się w otoczenie, po 4 latach od polożenia wygląda b. dobrze.

----------


## pitbull

Opal sluchaj Majki ba najwieksze experience.

----------


## Ivonesca

pitbull - ciekawi mnie taka zielona stolarka i do tego podobne tynki, ale chyba bym się nie odważyła...
jak pisałam mam tez czerwonego Braasa, a do tego będą okna w kolorze 110 110  :Smile:

----------


## Herne

Ja taż kupiłem czerwonego Braasa - grecką (ech ta cena...), co prawda widziałem ją w katalogu bo przywiozą mi w marcu ale widziałem czerwoną grecką na położoną na dachu u innego gościa i wygląda rewelacyjnie - Pitbull, czym się charakteryzuje to że Majka jest doświadczona (myślałem że to ja jestem doświadczony etapami które już przeszedłem).

----------


## Daark

Spróbuj opal zobaczyć u sprzedawcy, napewno ma taki pokazowy kawałek dachu, a na nim pewnie kilkuletnie dachówki.  :Smile: 
Sam miałem ten sam problem i skończyło się na podwójnym-S - kolor klasyczny czerwony. 
Mam inny problem - kupiłem kominek wentylacyjny - ale ta dachówka jest plastikowa. Zastanawiam się jak jej kolor będzie wyglądał po kilku latach w porównaniu z dachówkami cementowymi.

----------


## pitbull

Majka ma kolor dachu w kolorze brazowym a o takidach chodzilo Opal.
U sprzedawcow nie masz co patrzyc poniewaz regularnie wymieniaja dachowki na ekspozycji i prawdy sie nie dowiesz. Patrz po domach.
Czerwona stolarka do czerwonej dachowki nie podoba mi sie, chyba ze wszystkie kosze i obrobki blacharskie sa tez czerwone w kolorze dachowki a tynk stonowany.

----------

Dzięki serdeczne  :Smile: 
Po napisaniu postu uprzytomniłam sobie,że przecież kominy są czerwone.Wprawdzie najciemniejsza czerwień,ale czerwień. :Roll: 
Może to i dobrze.
Przekonuje mnie to,że podkreślona jest zieleń i otocznie.Przy czym czerwień pomarańczowa jest dla mnie trochę za ostra.Ale pewno nie będzie wyboru.
Co z tą grecką?Ktoś mi powiedział (w hurtowni więc spoko  :Wink2: )że ona jest pokryta warstwą (Lumino zdaje się),ale brakuje jej z kolei czegoś i nie wiadomo jak będzie się zachowywać potem.
Jak wynika  z tekstu Majka jest najbrdziej doświadczona, bo ma swój dach już 4 lata!  :Smile: 
Co do podłóg.Bieda straszna, bo mi się chłop buntuje na budowie i chce odkładać więc o podłogach na serio nie myślę. :Lol: Ale w części sypialnej wezmę zwykłą mozaikę.A na dół parkiet ułożony w deskę.
Dechy jako takie są chyba dla nas "za trudne".  :Wink2: 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## kgadzina

Co do podłogi - pomyśl o gąsce.

----------

Ale ona nie będzie w domu.  :Wink2:

----------


## kgadzina

Aha, to wracam na tamten wątek.

----------


## Bartt

ho, ho, ho dyskusja samych elit forumowych wywiązała się w tak niepozornym temacie  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Od siebie dodam dla opal, że klinkier kominowy bywa też w odcieniach brązowych. Moim zdaniem najefektowniej wygląda taki z przebarwieniami - zawsze część będzie w odcieniu pasującym do dachu  :Smile:

----------

Wiem,że jest brązowy.Ale kominy już wymurowane.  :Smile: 
Myślę o ogrodzeniu cieniowanym (dyskretnie)Ale w ogóle nie wiem czy będzie ogrodzenie. Czy w ogóle coś będzie.

----------


## Teska

a Ja mam dach brązowy , a kominy klinkier burgund ryflowany :Smile:

----------


## tcic

a ja mam czerwonego BRAAS-a CELTYCKA na tle lasu i jest najladniejsza dachowka na osiedlu. Jest to opinia sasiadow !!!
Polecam.

----------

Z tego co wiem celtycka jest w kolorze czerwonym i ciemnoczerwonym-jaki masz?
Ten ciemnoczerwony to taki buraczkowy,a czerwony ceglasty czu stonowany?
 :Smile: 
Jak z deklami -czy są w tym kolorze? Czy nie ma różnic w kolorze dachówki i detali?

----------


## tcic

Mam normalny czerwony (jak ja kupowalem nie bylo jeszcze innego koloru Celtyckiej). Jest to klasycznie czerwony (wpadajacy w ceglany) kolor.
Zarowno dekielki, listwy i tasmy przykominowe - sa bardzo ladnie dobrane. Zreszta listwy sa dwustronne. Na jednej stronie jest czerwona a na drugiej brazowa - sprytne.
Nawet dachowka z kominkiem wentylacyjnym nie rozni sie kolorem (mimo, ze jest platikowa).
Nie wiem jak teraz - ale w 2001 cena dachowki celtyckiej byla bardzo atrakcyjna.
Mam buzo elementow drewnianych pomalowanych na ciemny braz.
Calosc wyglada naprawde swietnie.
Polecam.

----------


## Thomas

Witam,

Czy 1.92 za sztukę angobowanej podwójnej "S" to dużo ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jezier

To niedużo. Wychodzi na to, że dostałeś 33% upustu. Kto tyle daje?

----------


## Osówka

Cementowa angobowana? (myślałam, że tylko ceramiczne są angobowane)
Cena .....(a łyżka na to) NIEMOŻLIWE!

----------


## PitDob

czy ktoś żałuje, że ma dachówke Braas? Czy dołożyć do taniej ceramiki czy też kupić droższą blachę? Co o tym myslicie?

----------


## Wiech

Ja mam dachówkę Braas,i nie żałuje tej decyzji.Trzeci rok i żadnych kłopotów.Cała gama dodatków użytecznych.Pozdrowienia Wiech.

----------


## bedi

Ja taz mam Braas-a, ladnie wyglada i bez problemow. Na dachu od grudnia zeszlego roku.

----------


## Woodie

Mam Brassa na dachu od 4 lat i na razie nic się nie dzieje, tylko ładnie wygląda.   :big grin:  . Uważaj w trakcie kładzenia, żeby zachowane były zalecane zakłady jednej dachówki na drugą. U mnie "fachowcom" zabrakło gąsiorów i porozsuwali je i pierwotnie już po pierwszym deszczu musieli poprawiać. Kupiłem dodatkowo 4 gąsiory i problem znikł. W dachówkach ceramicznych kanaliku są bardzo dokładne, wyprofilowane jeśli sama dachówka nie przecieka to na łączeniu nie ma prawa. Przy cementowej jest znacznie gorzej. Trzeba uważać aby dachówki na siebie zachodziły i wpaswały się dokładnie w kanały.

----------


## Franio

Ja mam Braas'a Doppel-S, żadnych problemów przy układaniu. Przeżyła trochę ulew i zawieruch i wszystko jest w porządku. 

Polecam.
F.

----------


## sebo

Też mam Braas-a Celtycką. Piękny czerwony (marchewkowy :smile: ) kolor.
Ewy rodzice też położyli ta dachówkę. tyle że w kolorze wiśniowym.

----------


## gregg

mam Brassa i jest ok, ładnie się prezentuje - u mnie Frankfurter, 
wadą dachówki cementowej jest jej kruchość, mam mały spad na garażu i kilka dachówek musiałem już wymienić po nieostrożnym nastąpnięciu,
pozdr,

----------


## Tommco

Ja mam Frankfurtera ceglastego. Wyglada bardzo ladnie. Ludzie czesto maja problemy, zeby rozroznic go od ceramicznej. Wg. mnie warto.

----------


## kocza

Witajcie,

jestem na etapie stawiania ścian 1 kondygnacji z BK Żelisławice. Przed zimą zamierzam postawić stan surowy otwarty (bez okien), ale przykryty dachem pokrytym dachówką. Handlowiec ze składu bud. z którym współpracuję poleca mi zdecydowanie dachówki Rupp Ceramika (piękne, twarde, nienasiąkliwe...), ale ja jestem z tych, którzy lubią pofilozofować (pogadać z kim się da) zanim podejmę decyzję.

Jaka jest przybliżona różnica w cenie np. 1 m2 dachówek Rupp C., a Braasa?

A co sądzicie o porównaniu Rupp C. do Braasa (efekt na dachu, trwałość, nasiąkliwość, warunki gwarancji?)?

Z góry dzięki!

----------


## WAYlander

Witam 
Jestem też na etapie budowy dachu. Zostały mi tylko krokwie i dachówka. Też sie zastanawiałem jaką dachówke wybrać i był moment że chciałem cementową. Tylko jak powiedziałem wujkowi który będzie mi to robił to mało mnie nie zbił i powiedział że tego "..." nie będzie na pewno mi kładł. 

Po pierwsze liczyłem , firmy robiły mi wycenę mam dach około 170 m2 róznica na korzyść Brassa około 2000 zł co przy całej cenie domu jest to mała kwota. 
Po drugie jakość dachówki i trwałość i co się z nią dzieje po latach. Sam się przejechałem po okolicy i jakie wnioski. Zgadzam się że dach do 10 lat prawie każdy wygląda ładnie a co po tym okresie ? Widziałem kilka dachów z dachówki cementowej i ręce mi opadły domy w miarę nowe widać po elewacjach a dachy tragiczne(wygląd i estetyka). Rozmawiałem z ludzmi którzy maja dachówki ceramiczne i generalnie są zadowoleni ale drugi raz by takiej dachówki nie położyli. Co do gwarancji na cementowe chyba jest 15 lat a ceramiczna 30 lat 
pozdrawiam 
Waldi

----------


## Tommco

WAYlander: 
*Mysilsz sie*. Na cementowa dachowke gwarancja tez jest na 30 lat. 
Jesli chodzi o roznice w cenie to *tez sie mylisz*, ale w tej chwili jestem daleko, wiec tylko polece Ci powtorna wycene. Gdy ja liczylem, bylo to rok temu, dach dwuspadowy ok 200 m kw., roznica byla znaczna. 
Nie wiem w jakiej okolicy mieszkasz, ale jesli chodzi o wyglad, to niewiele sie to rozni. A mchem porosnie kazda. Uzytecznosc jest dokladnie taka sama. I ta i ta chroni dom przed deszczem i innymi opadami atmosferycznymi. 
Pozdrawiam
Dodam, ze nie jestem handlowcem, wiec nie mam interesu w promowaniu Braasa czy jakiejkolwiek innej firmy produkujacej dachowki cementowe.

----------


## Michał Kołodziejski

> czy ktoś żałuje, że ma dachówke Braas? Czy dołożyć do taniej ceramiki czy też kupić droższą blachę? Co o tym myslicie?


Witam

Od niedawna jestem posiadaczem całości sytemu braasa jeśli chodzi o dach. Dom D12a z muratora. Ponad 300 netrów dachu (grecka) do tego okna firmowane przez braasa i orynnowanie. Przekonał mnie do tego wykonawca - nie miał w tym interesu bo materialy załatwialem sam i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Podstawa to moim zdaniem odpowiedni wykonawca i odpowiednio wykonana wentylacja dachu - do tego braas przy zakupie całości systemu daje możliwość dość dużyw rabatów co w efekcie mnie kosztowało mniej niż przeciętnej jakości blacha matowa a do tego ubezpieczenie z ich strony na okres roku na 100 tyś złotych.

Ale wracając do samej dachówki - moim zdaniem bardzo ok!

Pozdrawiam

Michał

----------


## [email protected]

Ja również od 2 m-cy mam na dachu Braasa - grecką w kolorze czarnym i rzeczywiście wygląda bardzo ładnie. Poza tym Braas ma bardzo fajne akcesoria, np dachówkę antenową, czy kominki wentylacyjne. Montuje się to dosłownie w kilka minut. Blacha pod tym względem niech się schowa......

----------


## kocza

Jaka jest przybliżona różnica w cenie np. 1 m2 dachówek Rupp C., a Braasa? 

A co sądzicie o porównaniu Rupp C. do Braasa (efekt na dachu, trwałość, nasiąkliwość, warunki gwarancji?)? 

Z góry dzięki!

----------


## dziobek

DLACZEGO W KÓŁKO BRAAS?? Nie ma innych dachówek cementowych na rynku??

----------

Jak to nie ma? Ja mam UNIBET.

----------


## mariowu

Oczywiście że są ale tylko Braas z dachówek cementowych jest dobry
Jak przejżysz forum to się dowiesz że wszyscy nazekają na dachówkę cementową ale najmniej niedociągnięć dotyczy Braasa

----------


## kropeczka

> Oczywiście że są ale tylko Braas z dachówek cementowych jest dobry
> Jak przejżysz forum to się dowiesz że wszyscy nazekają na dachówkę cementową ale najmniej niedociągnięć dotyczy Braasa


Przeglądając to forum to chyba większość ludzi jest przeciwna brass'owi

Ja sam wybrałem Euronit, bo dużo lepiej wyglądał niż Brass, który jest super rozreklamowany, a ponoć ma ostatnio kiepskie wyniki sprzedaży.

----------


## krzychu1

ja tez skłaniam sie do Euronitu lub IBF

----------


## kropeczka

> ja tez skłaniam sie do Euronitu lub IBF


Ja wziołem ze składu trzy sztuki dachówek o profilu S - IBF, Euronit i Brass w kolorze czerwonym.
W domciu je dokładnie umyłem wysuszyłem i przystąpiłem do oceny
Brass'a ze względu na ogólną przekorę co do reklam (w dobrym opakowaniu nawet "gówienko" się dobrze sprzeda) odrzuciłem na początku.
Pozostał IBF i Euronit i co się okazało profil S dla IBF i Euronitu jest zupełnie inny. IBF bardziej przypomina kształtem dachówkę celtycką - te fale są bardziej okrągłe , natomiast Euronit ma "delikatniejsze" fale widoczna jest różnica pomiędzy jedną stroną fali - bardziej stromą a drugą łagodniejszą. 
I pozostał Euronit.



Proponuję zrobić to samo. Mnie to pomogło w wyborze.

----------


## mironmk

kropeczka - a z pozostałymi materiałami też tak robisz? Kupuję Dekoral, Dulux, Caparol i . . . . .
Sam mam Euronit.

----------


## kropeczka

> kropeczka - a z pozostałymi materiałami też tak robisz? Kupuję Dekoral, Dulux, Caparol i . . . . .
> Sam mam Euronit.


Nie, jak na razie to pierwszy raz, ale kto wie.
Jeśli chodzi o farby to też podobno można kupić takie małe puszeczki i przetestować.  :Lol:

----------

My mamy braas.  :Lol:

----------

Jezdzilismy z zona po okolicy i ogladalismy dziesiatki dachow. Niektore wpaday nam w oko i pytalismy wlascicieli co maja na dachu. Najczesciej powtarzal sie Braas. Poniewaz pozostale dachowki cementowe maja podobne parametry wybralismy to co nam sie podobalo. Terazm mamy dach pokryty ciemnobrazowym Braasem i jest piekny. Nie dyskwalifikuje np. Euronitu bo tez widzialem efektowne dachy. moj sasiad ma grafitowego Braasa i tez jest OK.

----------

> ........ przystąpiłem do oceny
> Brass'a ze względu na ogólną przekorę co do reklam (w dobrym opakowaniu nawet "gówienko" się dobrze sprzeda) odrzuciłem na początku.


Pozwolisz, że prześle ten tekst do działu reklamy Mercedesa  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: . Masz 100% racji KIA Motors robi duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuużo lepsze samochody  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

Mariowu stwierdził, że tylko Braas jest dobry,a inne to już nie. No ciekawe spostrzeżenie. Rozumiem, że miałeś(łaś) już różne dachówki na dachu , zostały przetestowane przez wiele lat i stąd ten wniosek???

----------


## mik99

Ja na ibf postawiłem i zdania nie zmienię  :Wink2:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

A ja mam Brass'a. Ale fajans... to znaczy ale beton   :Lol:  .

Ładny to on jest, ale z daleka  :Lol:  .

Dachówki są krzywe i niedokładnie wykonane w wyniku czego jak się przyjrzeć, to w wielu miejscach dachówki odstają. Przy ciemnych kolorach tego nie widać, ale ja mam pomarańczowy (że niby to ma być ceglany   :smile:  ).

----------


## Paty

Ja w pierwszym domu położyłam dachówke Brassa jakies 8 lat temu(ceglany kolor).
Nie zauważyłam żadnych zmian po upływie tych lat poza tym , że trochę zzieleniała od północnej strony.
Na drugi dom wybrałam też Brassa tylko  w ciemnym brązie . W tej chwili Brass jest pokryty powłoką lumino i w słońcu jak i po deszczu delikatnie się błyszczy.
Za położeniem Brassa u mnie przemówiła cena i wyglad. Wybrałam celtycka ( lekka fala).
Myślę że  wszystko zależy od zasobnosci portfela i gustu budującego.

Paty.

----------


## Lukins

Hmmm, a ja ma cementowego Brasia i nic mi nie odstaje  :sad:   Czy to błąd?  :Lol:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Hmmm, a ja ma cementowego Brasia i nic mi nie odstaje   Czy to błąd?


Hmmm, ja oglądałem kilka innych dachów Brass-a i tam też odstaje   :cool:  .
Chyba, że ja się czepiam szczegółów   :Lol:

----------


## _ronin

> Hmmm, a ja ma cementowego Brasia i nic mi nie odstaje   Czy to błąd?


Mi też - widocznie to jakas plaga  :big grin:   :big grin: . Mi nawet wole oko z Celtyckiej połozyli (z połowek) i nie odstaja i nie ciekną.  :Smile:

----------


## bikosa

Ja kupiłam czerwonego Braasa. Zdecydował kolor- mają ładną cienmoczerowną. Co do jakości to myślę, że obcnie te dachówki nsą porównywalne. Cenę dostałam taka jak za Unibet.

----------


## agaton

Ja mam brązową dachówkę braasa-grecka. Problem odstawania dachówki to kwestia dokladnego połozenia. W trakcie zakładania dachówek zauważyłam, że w niektórych mioejscach odstaje. Zwróciłam uwagę dekarzom, poprawili i po problemie.

----------


## henzo

> Ja mam brązową dachówkę braasa-grecka. Problem odstawania dachówki to kwestia dokladnego połozenia. W trakcie zakładania dachówek zauważyłam, że w niektórych mioejscach odstaje. Zwróciłam uwagę dekarzom, poprawili i po problemie.


Popieram. Dachówka O.K. przy prawidłowym położeniu.

----------


## Tomek_J

Swego czasu wybierałem między braasem, ruppem i robenem. Braas odpadł jako pierwszy, od razu. Powód: powierzchnia dachówki niejednolita, chropowata, pełna "wżerów".

----------


## ara

Nie mam większych zastrzeżeń do  GRECKIEJ  Braasa.
*Zbychu*,rzeczywiście odstaje tam, gdzie odstaje od normy robota dekarza.  :big grin:  
pozdr.

----------


## Arek99

również położyłęm (właśnie kończę) Braasa celycką czerwoną. Przed zakupem oglądałem różne dachy:
 - znajomym na IBF po 8 latach firma wymieniała kilkadziesiąt sztuk dachówki, bo były odpryski
- Unibet mojego ojca - też po 8 latach wyblakł
.....
więc zaryzykowałem z Braas'em - z daleka wygląda ok, przy bliższych oględzinach każda dachówka ma jakieś niedociągnięcia, Braas także  :wink:

----------


## eres

Dzisiaj dotarła do mnie dostawa dachówki braas / celtycka - brąz - lumino /. RozładowanoHDS, dostawa bezpośrednio z Opola. I co ? Wielkie kuku !!! Po rozpakowaniu dachówek szczytowych niemalże na każdej przetarcia punktowe / białawy kolor / średnicy ok.0,5cm. Jestem w szoku i totalnie zdezorientowany. Dekarze twierdzą, że to wina zbyt wczesnego pakowania po szybkiej produkcji. Jutro mój telefon chyba będzie gorący. CZY KTOŚ Z SZANOWNYCH KOLEGÓW MIAŁ PODOBNE PERYPETIE ???
Czy moja wstępna panika jest uzasadniona ??? Może po ułożeniu, po kilku deszczowych dniach owe białawe przetarcia znikną ???

Pozdrawiam
eres

----------


## ryby

eres
ja nie w temacie ale za ile dostałeś celtycką?

----------


## eres

Firma zaopatruje mnie kompleks od roku.
Braas podstawowa -17%.
Braas kształtowa - 12%.
Ale to chyba nie jest "mistrzostwo świata".

eres

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja dostałam 20% na całość ale na podwójne S

----------


## Drizzt

A może to tylko białawy nalot. Wiem, że trafia sie często partia lekko zabarwionych płytek (jakby wapnem) ale schodzi po paru miesiacach od warunków atmosferycznych - deszczu?

----------


## ori_noko

Jak się skończyła to biała przygoda ? mamy za 3 tygodnie zamawiać dachówke  czerwoną celtycką Brass , napisz prosze co się dzieje z tym nalotem

----------


## ryby

*ori_noko*
a zamówiłaś już? I z jakim Vat-em?
Bo mam dobrą hurtownie jakby co.

----------


## ori_noko

Nie zamówiłam jeszcze daj hurtownię prosze na priva, bo bardzo się szarpię z tymi dachówkami.  Znalazłam blisko siebie dobre ceny ale na Nelskampa, jednak ....
Vat-em się już nie mam siły przejmować. Gość przede mną dziś kupował dachówkę a działki jeszcze nie ma  :ohmy:

----------


## ryby

poszło na priv.

----------


## Drizzt

Spoko ten białyt nalot zajdzie po paru miesiacach od deszczu.

----------


## Drizzt

Spoko ten białyt nalot zajdzie po paru miesiacach od deszczu.

----------


## eres

Dachówka już leży ! 
Gdybym miał wybierać jeszcze raz nie wybrałbym braasa.
Widziałem układany w tym samym czasie Euronit.
Według mnie jest zdecydowanie lepszej jakości.

Całe zamieszanie wyglądało mniej więcej tak:

Następnego dnia po dostawie dachówki ściągnąłem przedstawiciela braasa. Popatrzył na dachówki i stwierdził, że to normalne - w czasie transportu dachówki maja prawo lekko ocierać się o siebie i stąd otarcia. Wedłu niego oraz bliżej nieokreślonej normy nawet pęknięcia dachówki są dopuszczalne ( hi,hi ... ). Zapewnił oraz dał słowną gwarancję, że po ułożeniu oraz kilku ulewach dach będzie wyglądał bez zarzutu ( byłem rozbawiony do granic ). 
Przystałem na te zapewnienia pod presją braku czasu oraz zniecierpliwionej ekipy. 
Po ułożeniu dach rzeczywiście z dołu nie wygląda źle poza gąsiorami z wyraźnymi bocznymi przetarciami. Natomiast dach widziany z góry pozostawia póki co wiele do życzenia. Czekam na opady. W ciagu miesiąca spotkam się jeszcze raz z przedstawicielem braasa.

Tragedii oczywiście nie ma, ale proponuję sprawdzać dostawę szczególnie w gąsiorach oraz dachówkach krawędziowych. 
A BAJKI O DOBREJ JAKOŚCI BRAASA POTWIERDZAĆ NA PLACU BUDOWY.

Pozdrawiam 
eres

----------


## Paty

Mam położonego Brassa na dachu od jesieni tamtego roku. Celtycka - ciemny brąz.
Nie miałam żadnych problemów z plamami. Delikatny białawy nalot dał się zetrzeć palcem.  
Jeżeli kolor nie jest przetarty do "gołego" cementu to być może to tylko jakiś chwilowy nalot.
Brassem kryję już drugi dom i nie było żadnych problemów. Myślę , że wszystko zależy od hurtownika - sprzedawcy.( czy chętny do wymiany - mój w każdym razie był)
Pozdrawiam Paty.

----------


## Kon111

Podczas ostatnich targów MuratorExpo w W-wie na Torwarze, przeprowadzany był pokaz układania dachówki BRAAS. Przedstawiciel firmy tłumaczył, że białe zatarcia na dachówkach, wynikaja z ocierania się dachówek o siebie podczas transportu - jest to cement, który można albo zetrzeć palcem, albo wypłucze go deszcz. Ponieważ dachówki barwione są w masie nawet głębokie zatarcia nie będą widoczne. Obawiam się tylko o powłokę Lumino, która z pewnością będzie uszkodzona w miejscach zatarć. Na pocieszenie potencjalnym klientom, pan z Braas'a powiedział, że firma pracuje nad koncepcja powlekania dachówek od dołu (tylko na potrzeby zaniepokojonych klientów) warstwo chyba silikonu, czy czegoś w tym rodzaju, co wyeliminuje uszkodzenia podczas transportu.

----------


## Arek99

u mnie też były białe plamy, ale wynikały z tego, że dachówki poprzyklejały sie do siebie na palecie. Według mnie wynikało to albo z tego, że powłoka nie była jeszcze sucha, albo z tego, że akurat trochę przymroziło (był to styczeń). Teraz po paru miesiącach z dołu nie widać żadnych odbarwień.

----------


## sidney

czy cena za braas celtycką 2,15 pln/szt. netto za dachówkę podstawową  jest dobra czy można taniej?

----------


## ryby

Jest bardzo dobra.
Ja płaciłemw kwietniu 2 zł netto ale było to jeszcze przed 22 % vat-em oraz podwyżką jaką w międzyczasie wprowadził Brass.
pzdr.

----------


## inż. Mamoń

> czy cena za braas celtycką 2,15 pln/szt. netto za dachówkę podstawową  jest dobra czy można taniej?


Dzięki namiarowi podanemu przez "ryby" wpadłęm na trop celtyckiej po 2,08 netto !!! Niestety jest to w Poznaniu, a nie w Warszawie. Tak na marginesie to celtycka byłaby całkiem niezła, ale nie ma dobrych kolorów. Kolor naturalny jako żywo przypomina marchewkę   :sad:

----------


## inż. Mamoń

> czy cena za braas celtycką 2,15 pln/szt. netto za dachówkę podstawową  jest dobra czy można taniej?


A'propos - bogatą kolorystykę ma NELSKAMP - czy ktoś wie gdzie to można obejrzeć i kupić w Polsce?

----------


## sidney

bogatą kolorystykę owszem ma, ale jak powiedział facet w jednej firmię gdzie sprzedają Nelskampa jest ona droższy od braasa, a do ceny za braasa 2,15 pln netto doliczqam tylko 7% vatu czyli wychodzi 2,30 brutto , bo towar razem z usługą  :big grin:

----------


## inż. Mamoń

sidney - Jeżeli masz 2,15 + 7% to bierz i się nie zastanawiaj. Oczywiście jeżeli odpowiada Ci któryś z kolorków: pomarańczko czyli marchewka, czerwony, brązowy lub czarny ...

----------


## sidney

czerwony marchewka jak napisałeś, podoba nam się z żoną  :big grin:

----------


## caleb

Pytanie jak wyżej, byłem zdecydowany na Braasa,ale po ostatnich wizytach w hurtowniach, i lekturze forum  mam metlik w głowie,
Pytanie brzmi,czy uważacie ,że Braas jest przereklamowany?

----------


## Kon111

Kampania reklamowa Winerberger dot. Porothermu jest o wiele bardziej natarczywa, a mimo to ludzie budują z niego jak szaleni. 
Wydaje mi się, że ważne są kompetentne wypowiedzi na temat Braasa (a nie reklamy), a wśród nich można znaleźć zarówno zwolenników, jak i przeciwników tej dachówki.
Osobiście mimo wszystko zamierzam kupić Braasa.

----------


## sidney

mam ten sam problem raz byłem za braasaem, raz za euronitem i tak w kółko macieju  :Confused:  , ale w końcu staneło na euronicie  :big grin:

----------


## tunia

robiliśmy dach parę miesięcy temu i zamiast brassa wybraliśmy dachówkę euronit - cena niższa, dachówka sprawia wrażenie identycznej, a po nałożeniu jest nawet ładniejsza  :smile:   :Roll: 
obok masz fotkę tej dachówki :smile:  myśląc ładniejsza miałam na myśli, to że przy łączeniu poziomym brassa widoczne są pionowe szparki, natomiast euronit ma nieco inne wykończenie z boku i tych 'kresek' nie widać.. nie wiem czy coś z tego zrozumiałeś, ale ja tylko kobietą jestem :smile:

----------


## caleb

A skąd jest ten Euronit, gdzie go produkuja,gdzie maja składy?

----------


## kroyena

caleb im większy obrót tym większe możliwości reklamy. Problem jest inny z niemiecka preiswert. Jeżeli uwazasz, że Braas jest wart swojej ceny to bież.   :Wink2:

----------


## sidney

wejdź na strone www.euronit.com.pl i poczytaj, maja go w wielu firmach zajmujacych sie pokryciami dachowymi

----------


## Kingaa

Czy jest *prze*reklamowany to nie wiem... Ze jest intensywnie reklamowany - to pewne. Ale moim zdaniem nie dojdziesz tak naprawdę co lepsze, każdy mówi co innego, daje inne argumenty... Więc może po prostu porównaj, co Ci się bardziej podoba? Bo co z tego jak ktoś Cię przekona, ze ta jest lepsza, a potem będzesz patrzeć na dach i myśleć "...ale tamta była ładniejsza".

----------


## Krzysztof

W sierpniu 2001 r. pokryłem dach BRAASem Frankureter... i wszystko było OK do zeszłego tygodnia. Otóż tydzień temu jeden z moich sąsiadów zauważył, że na moim dachu zwisa połówka gąsiora!!!! Nie wiem co się z nim stało, ale po trzech latach muszę załatać dziurę w dachu  :sad: 
Po za tym incydentem wszystko OK. Być może gąsior był pęknięty, albo coś na niego spadło  :smile: 
Krzysztof

----------


## Karorka

przereklamowany to nie wiem, ale na pewno intensywnie reklamowany, bo jak zaczelam myslec o budowie to w glowie mialam tylko nazwe Braas a co wiecej nawet bylam przekonana ze to dachowka ceramiczna   :Wink2:  

jak kupowalismy dachowke to przekonalam sie, ze miedzy Braasem a Euronitem nie ma zadnej roznicy poza cena - Euronit tanszy
dachowka juz polozona (Euronit podwojne S kolor ceglasty) - wyglada b. ladnie, jak sie bedzie sprawowac to zobaczymy

----------


## pattaya

Wydaje mi się,że Braas przegina z cenami tworząc legendę,że są najlepsi.

----------


## Wojtek62

najwięcej na reklame z producentów pokryc dachowych wydaje Braas i Rupp, najmniej Creaton
caleb
Euronit masz pod nosem - w Olkuszu
kwestia różnic między jednym a drugim pokryciem na placu hurtowni jest niemożliwa do wykrycia poza walorami wizualnymi.
ja kłade teraz dach z Creatona Balance- dekarz który pierwszy raz ma te dachówkę w ręku mówi, ze dokładność wykonania wymusza na nim dokładność położenia - nie tak jak w Braasie czy Robenie gdzie zamki pozwalają na 1cm ruchu w lewo czy w prawo
i to jest różnica w materiale

----------


## echo

Co to znaczy "przereklamowany"?
1) jeśli znaczy zły - odpowiadam, że uważam, że jest to dobry produkt
2) jeśli o zbyt wysokiej cenie w stosunku do jego walorów użytkowych - wybierz Euronit (jakość przynajmniej taka sama, a cena niższa)

sam kupiłem Euronit - właśnie w powodu niższej ceny, a nie z powodu złej jakości Brassa

----------


## Mirek Futerko

Reklama sama w sobie nie jest wielkim złem  :Lol:  . Wystarczy spojrzeć na globalne marki i odpowiedzieć sobie na pytanie, czy są to złe produkty?
Na pewno bez reklamy nasza wiedza o samym istnieniu danych produktów była by mocno okrojona. A tak bardziej na temat: mam Brassa od 4 lat i całkiem nieźle się trzyma.

Pozdro 
Mirek

----------


## miazgociąg

Na miom dachu Braas Celtycka (Harzer) leży już trzy zimy .Na mój gust ,a jestem drobiazgowy nie widzę dotychczas negatywnego wpływu czasu na jej(dachówki) wygląd.Wszystko jest O.K..Wtedy gdy ją kupwałem była to jedna z najtańszych dachówek betonowych.Teraz kupiłbym ceramiczną ale tylko dlatego ,że budowa domu okazała sie dużo tańsza niż myślałem .Nie mniej jednak Braas"a zdecydowanie polecam .Mieszkam na wsi i dachówka się swietnie samooczyszcza .Nie ma śladów glonów .W trakcie układania dekarze twierdzili ,iż było bardzo mało odpadów.

----------


## caleb

Przereklamowany, miałem między innymi na mysli stosunek ceny do jakości.

----------


## echo

> Przereklamowany, miałem między innymi na mysli stosunek ceny do jakości.


 I w takim przypadku polecam "mój" wariant nr 2  :Wink2:

----------


## mlk

> bogatą kolorystykę owszem ma, ale jak powiedział facet w jednej firmię gdzie sprzedają Nelskampa jest ona droższy od braasa, a do ceny za braasa 2,15 pln netto doliczqam tylko 7% vatu czyli wychodzi 2,30 brutto , bo towar razem z usługą


czesc!
możesz podać namiary gdzie braas jest za tyle?
z góry dzięki!

----------


## PIFFKO

Podaj namiaryu gdzie tak tanio bo kolo nas po 30 brutto.
Kasia

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*mdzalewscy*
dowiedz się czegoś więcej o ile to możliwe na temat tej nowej dachówki. O ile nie jest to tylko nowa powłoka   :smile:  

Na dniach muszę zadecydować jaką

----------


## Pascall

Tom_Poznan przenioslem temat  TUTAJ

----------


## Pascall

Witam

Czy ktoś z was kupując dachówke Braasa miał możliwość zwrotu nadwyżki ? U mnie lokalna hurtownia sie do tego nie kwapi, dzwonilem do Braasa i tez mi powiedzieli ze nie ma takiej możliwości. 
Czy u was jest inaczej ???

----------


## Kon111

U mnie dekarz kupuje materiał na siebie - umowa jest taka, że ja płacę tylko za to co będzie na dachu i to z VAT 7%. Wynika z tego, że można Braasa zwracać.

----------


## mdzalewscy

większość, zwłaszcza tych niedużych sklepów/składów nie ma danej dachówki na składzie. Znajduje się klient, wpłaca zaliczkę, oni faksują zamówienie i płacą często gotówką, albo "krótkim terminem". CZęsto przy płąceniu gotówką skład ma jeszcze lepsze upusty, ale już brak możliwości zwrotu.  Klienci często walczą o jak najlepsze upusty i sprzedawcom nie zostaje na tym kokosów stąd też nie przyjmują zwrotów, bo zwrot równa się czesto strata - skoro nie zrobi im zwrot producent/hurtownia. Tylko, że wszystko jest niezgodne z prawem, bo mamy zagwarantowane w prawie możliwość zwrotu. Co ciekawe jeden skład dawał mi 12% upustu i możliwość zwrotu, a drugi 20% upustu i bez możliwości zwrotu.

----------


## pattaya

U mnie jest tak:
Jeżeli dałem dach do wyceny i wyliczenia dystrybutorowi,przyjmuje on wszystko z powrotem a jeśli zabraknie,mogę dokupić z tym samym upustem.Natomiast gdy liczy ktoś ode mnie np.dekarz-biorę bez prawa zwrotu.

----------


## Pagin

Witam,
U mnie byly zwroty dobrych niewykorzystanych, reklamacja uszkodzonych i zwrot pieniedzy, transport i odbior niewykorzystanych
Wszystko w cenie zakupu, ustalenia zawarte w pisemnej umowie.
Pozdrowienia

----------


## Arek99

u mnie podobnie jak u pattay'a - hutrownia wyliczyła, a co mi zostało zabrali spowrotem

----------


## Cypek

warto zostawić kilka sztuk dachówek, ze 2 gasiory i po sztuce innych, jak sie coś uszkodzi zawsze bedzie się czym poratować. U mnie anteniarze jak włazili potłukli 3 szt np.

----------


## Pascall

no to zdaje sie ze dałem tzw. "grzyba", bo wyliczenie robilem w jednej hurtowni a kupilem w innej, ale moze nie bedzie tak zle bo zostanie raczej niewiele dachowek i zostawie sobie na "zas"
Raczej mam problem z uszkodzonymi dachowkami, jedna zgrzewka dachowek jest cała przetarta od gory, dachowki nie nadaja sie do zalozenia. Juz dzwonilem do szefa hurtowni, przyjedzie obejrzec. Do tego jedno denko gasiora jest uszkodzone  a wcale nie jest tanie, mam nadzieje ze przyjma reklamacje.

----------


## Kon111

Dla zainteresowanych:
Na stronie Braasa pojawiła się informacja, że firma ta wprowadziła na rynek kolejną (już trzecią) dachówkę z powłoką polimerowo-akrylową *Lumino*. Po Greckiej i Celtyckiej teraz przyszedł czas na *Podwójne-S*. Nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja liczyłem, że zanim będę musiał się zdecydować na konkretną dachówkę oferta tych z powłoką Lumino zostanie rozszerzona - i doczekałem się. Do tej pory zdecydowany byłem na Celtycką, ale przede wszystkim ze względu na Lumino, a tak naprawdę podobała mi się zawsze "Podwójne-S".

Pozostaje tylko kwestia dostępności tego modelu na rynku i ewentualnych problemów w okresie przejściowym gdy zamówi się nową (z Lumino), a dostanie starą.

----------


## AldonkaS

kon111, pamiętaj o jednym, ta stara dachówka "podwójne s" jest tą porządną, a powłoka LUMINO, to taka tandeta na POLSKI rynek  :sad:  - to wypowiedzi kilku autoryzowanych przedstawicieli BRASSA  :smile: . Ja osobiście zdecydowałam sie na podwójne S Brassa w starym (czyt. normalnym) wykonaniu  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: . No ale decyzja należy do Ciebie. 
Przyjrzyj sie dokładnie obu tym dachówkom i od razu zrozumiesz o czym piszę.

----------


## passenger

> Dla zainteresowanych:
> Na stronie Braasa pojawiła się informacja, że firma ta wprowadziła na rynek kolejną (już trzecią) dachówkę z powłoką polimerowo-akrylową *Lumino*. Po Greckiej i Celtyckiej teraz przyszedł czas na *Podwójne-S*. Nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja liczyłem, że zanim będę musiał się zdecydować na konkretną dachówkę oferta tych z powłoką Lumino zostanie rozszerzona - i doczekałem się. Do tej pory zdecydowany byłem na Celtycką, ale przede wszystkim ze względu na Lumino, a tak naprawdę podobała mi się zawsze "Podwójne-S".
> 
> Pozostaje tylko kwestia dostępności tego modelu na rynku i ewentualnych problemów w okresie przejściowym gdy zamówi się nową (z Lumino), a dostanie starą.


witam,
dostępności?
co masz na mysli? u mnie od prawie od 3 tyg. jest na dachu bez zadnych specjalnych zamowien itp.
dach wyglada baaardzo dobrze - w okolicy po prostu rzadzi ;>


pozdrawiam
p.

----------


## passenger

> kon111, pamiętaj o jednym, ta stara dachówka "podwójne s" jest tą porządną, a powłoka LUMINO, to taka tandeta na POLSKI rynek :( - to wypowiedzi kilku autoryzowanych przedstawicieli BRASSA :). Ja osobiście zdecydowałam sie na podwójne S Brassa w starym (czyt. normalnym) wykonaniu :) :) :). No ale decyzja należy do Ciebie. 
> Przyjrzyj sie dokładnie obu tym dachówkom i od razu zrozumiesz o czym piszę.


witam

ktos Ci raczej wpakowal zalegajacy na magazynie towar
bo w "mojej" hurtowni pozbywano sie tej , jak piszesz "porzadnej"  dachowki i jest tylko ta "be".
ja sie przyjrzalem i nie mialem watpliwosci ;>

Verfügbare Farben mit der Oberfläche Seidenmatt

pozdrawiam
p.

----------


## AldonkaS

passenger, kupowałam dachówke jeszcze w marcu tego roku, i wtedy o LUMINO w przypadku podwójnego S to nie było słychać, a chciałam kupić grecką właśnie z powłoką LUMINO (bo tańsza). Ale po skonfrontowaniu tej powłoki z pozostałymi dachówkami cementowymi (ceramiczne położyły mnie niestety na kolana - ceną) oraz poczytaniu stron niemieckich BRASSA, postanowiłam kupić podwójne S w normalnym wykonaniu. Tak jak podałam wcześniej, BRASS wprowadził powłokę LUMINO tylko w celu obniżenia kosztów produkcji i sprzedaży, a jak się obniża cenę to zawsze kosztem jakości  :sad: . I proszę mi tu nie wciskac kitów że ta dachówka jest lepsza od kalsycznej cementowej. Już lepiej kupić IBF'a cementowa niż BRASS'a LUMINO.

----------


## passenger

> passenger, kupowałam dachówke jeszcze w marcu tego roku, i wtedy o LUMINO w przypadku podwójnego S to nie było słychać, a chciałam kupić grecką właśnie z powłoką LUMINO (bo tańsza). Ale po skonfrontowaniu tej powłoki z pozostałymi dachówkami cementowymi (ceramiczne położyły mnie niestety na kolana - ceną) oraz poczytaniu stron niemieckich BRASSA, postanowiłam kupić podwójne S w normalnym wykonaniu. Tak jak podałam wcześniej, BRASS wprowadził powłokę LUMINO tylko w celu obniżenia kosztów produkcji i sprzedaży, a jak się obniża cenę to zawsze kosztem jakości :(. I proszę mi tu nie wciskac kitów że ta dachówka jest lepsza od kalsycznej cementowej. Już lepiej kupić IBF'a cementowa niż BRASS'a LUMINO.


Witam
Jakie kity ja wciskam? To Ty piszesz o wyższości dotychczasowej dachówki.
Obie dachówki są ok. Mi sie bardziej podobała z lekkim połyskiem i tyle.
Rozumiem, ze rozgoryczona możesz być raczej kitem przedstawiciela , który chciał się pozbyć starszej partii towaru ;>
Ale ta dachówka tez jest ok
Co do ceny, to moja chyba nie była tańsza od zwykłej cementówki.
To chyba ta sama dachówka + powłoka polimerowo-akrylowa wiec nie rozumiem , o co ten halas:
"klasyczna" cementowa: 
naturalny piasek kwarcowy, cement, barwniki na bazie tlenków żelaza, 

lumino:
naturalny piasek kwarcowy, cement, barwniki na bazie tlenków żelaza, powłoka polimerowo-akrylowa Lumino

(widzisz, że czegoś tu brakuje, czy coś przybyło? ;> )

z polpolyskiem lepiej wyglada, mniej brudu sie jej  trzyma - jest gladsza
ale co kto lubi

(na stronach niemieckiego braasa przeczytałaś, ze obnizaja koszt i beda produkowac g...? ;>

mysle, ze nie ma co kontynuowac watku - bo to czcze gadanie
mi sie podoba i mam na dachu - wyglada swietnie, choc i bez lumino bylbym pewnie zadowolony


pozdrawiam
piotr

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Rozumiem, ze rozgoryczona możesz być raczej kitem przedstawiciela , który chciał się pozbyć starszej partii towaru ;>


potwierdzam, dzisiaj rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem brassa, oni na wiosnę wciskali stare modele, teraz jeszcze inne wciskają, bo nowe wchodzą, proponowano mi jakiś promocyjny stary model po 2,2zł za sztukę, ponieważ muszą to wysprzedać, bo leży na magazynach. Na jednej z wystawek widziałem jeszcze tego starego brassa, katastrofa - to widać, że to beton z pół kilometra (trochę przesadziłem), chyba sam bym lepiej w garażu odlał tą dachówkę. Technika się zmienia i jest coraz lepiej, dachówka betonowa coraz bardziej przypomina ceramiczną, przybywają nowe technologie, większa odporność na odbarwienia, porastanie, itd...

----------


## Pascall

> ... I proszę mi tu nie wciskac kitów że ta dachówka jest lepsza od kalsycznej cementowej. Już lepiej kupić IBF'a cementowa niż BRASS'a LUMINO.


Oczywiscie ze jest lepsza, bo niby w czym ma być gorsza, przecież to ta sama dachówka tylko ulepszona o dodatkowe powłoki które naprawde wygladaja na bardzo trwałe [wiem bo mam taka].

BTW: czemu nie kupilas IBFa skoro jest lepszy ?

----------


## ara

Mamy LUMINO grecką od  przeszło roku. Nie odbarwia się , nie porasta od północy ... Szkoda, że lubią ją ptaki   :Wink2:  , ale to problem  wszystkich dachówek.
Czy aby nie szukacie dziury w całym ??!

----------


## Kon111

Kolejna nowość Braas'a:
będąc w DACH-LUX'sie w sobotę pokazano mi niedawno przywiezioną przez przedstawiciela Braas'a (pana Skorupińskiego) dachówkę Frankfurtską w *nowej wersji*. Zewnętrznie wygląda ona jak bardzo gładka dachówka z jakąś nową powłoką. Tak naprawdę to technologicznie zmiana polega na tym, że dachówka ta jest produkowana w technologii trójwarstwowej: warstwa nośna-główna, warstwa środkowa 2mm z betonu z bardzo drobnym piaskiem, warstwa zewnetrzna - typowa powłoka Lumino.
Zapewniam Was, że o ile dotychczasowe dachówki z Lumino w porównaniu z tymi bez powłoki to znacząca różnica w gładkości, to teraz ta nowa mimo tej samej powłoki ale z dodatkową warstwą, jest o wiele mniej chropowata niż dachówka w tech. dwuwarstwowej z powłoka Lumino. 
Reasumując te nowe dachówki jeszcze bardziej upodabniają się do ceramicznych swoja zewnętrzną fakturą - co chyba ma znaczenie w przypadku walki z obrastającymi je mchami i porostami.

Niestety nowa technologia dotyczy tylko modelu Frankfurtskiego na inne trzeba będzie poczekać ok. roku.

----------


## inż. Mamoń

Kon111 - jak to jest w końcu z tymi dachówkami BRAASA? Pisałeś coś o romańskiej, która jest jakimś lepszym gładszym modelem frankfurtera. Ja wypytuję i tu i tam i jakoś wszyscy dystrybutorzy robią wielkie oczy. Gdzie ją można kupić i ile kosztuje?

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Frankfurtską w *nowej wersji*. Zewnętrznie wygląda ona jak bardzo gładka dachówka z jakąś nową powłoką. Tak naprawdę to technologicznie zmiana polega na tym, że dachówka ta jest produkowana w technologii trójwarstwowej: warstwa nośna-główna, warstwa środkowa 2mm z betonu z bardzo drobnym piaskiem, warstwa zewnetrzna - typowa powłoka Lumino.


tu masz jej zdjęcie: http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...highlight=foto

Ta dachówka jest jeszcze niedostępna, są problemy z produkcją jej. Kolor miedziany jest niedostępny do wiosny, może produkcja ruszy styczeń/luty (chciałem zamówić), a kolor ciemny może i by skompletowali (?), ale ten kolor jest zbyt ciemny. Dachówkę tą zaprezentowali już na wiosnę jako ciekawostkę, ale nadal nie ma jej, bo oficjalnie przestawiono produkcje na inną, a mniej oficjalnie są problemu z produkcją jej. Trzeba pamiętać, iż mocny beton, musi zawierać odpowiednio duże frakcje, a nie być gładki. Są obawy, co do wytrzymałości jej. Mam jedną na wzór w domu (miedzianą).

Poniżej foto jej

----------


## Kon111

Tak jak pisze *mdzalewscy* Braas w najnowszej powłoce jest w zasadzie niedostępny dla kupujących - przedstawiciele Braas'a oczywiście nic o trudnościach nie mówią. Wydaje mi się, że mimo problemów warto taką dachówkę wprowadzić do produkcji - wygląda extra.

----------


## mdzalewscy

no bo wziołem kasiore i poszłem ją zaliczkować i nic, najwcześniej wiosna. Zaproponowano mi nowego Nelskampa "czysty połysk", nie jest może aż tak gładka jak Braas, ale jest napewno lepsza, produkcja jest w Niemczech. W ostateczności nic nie wziołem i czekam na tego Braasa, bo kolor mi podszedł, a chce dać taśmy pod gąsiory miedzane (czyszczą dach) i musze dachówkę mieć w kolorze miedzianym, aby kolorystycznie to grało.

----------


## matth

> no bo wziołem kasiore i poszłem ją zaliczkować i nic, najwcześniej wiosna. Zaproponowano mi nowego Nelskampa "czysty połysk", nie jest może aż tak gładka jak Braas, ale jest napewno lepsza, produkcja jest w Niemczech. W ostateczności nic nie wziołem i czekam na tego Braasa, bo kolor mi podszedł, a chce dać taśmy pod gąsiory miedzane (czyszczą dach) i musze dachówkę mieć w kolorze miedzianym, aby kolorystycznie to grało.


WZIALEM,POSZEDLEM. Jezyk polski jest piekny choc przyznaje ze trudny.  :oops:

----------


## Robinsonka

> , a chce dać taśmy pod gąsiory miedzane (czyszczą dach) i musze dachówkę mieć w kolorze miedzianym, aby kolorystycznie to grało.


  :Lol:  


A wiesz dlaczego Braas wprowadził Lumino?
Bo jest z gorszej jakości betonu zrobiony  :sad:

----------


## mdzalewscy

> A wiesz dlaczego Braas wprowadził Lumino?


Robinsonka bo to dzięki Tobie, myślę o tych miedzianych taśmach (czyszczących dach), zaproponowano mi je po upuście po 32zł netto. Generalnie jeszcze dachówki nie kupiłem, dach zapapowałem i czekam, "co nagle to po diable" rozważam jeszcze różne propozycje, ten nowy Nelskamp też był naprawdę O.K, zwłaszcza iż bezpośrednio go ścigają z Niemiec, a może będzie na końcu ceramika ?, czekam do wiosny i spokojnie szukam. Na Nelskamp'a dostałem upust 20%. 

Dachówkę nowego Nelskamp'a (klamry, taśmy, gąsiory, itd..) mi na dom zaproponowano po upuście 15kzł, a za blachę i rynny bez spustowych za 5,5kzł. 

Żonie najbardziej podoba się jednak ten Braas

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Arek99

nie wiem czy z gorszego betonu czy z lepszego, ale ja mam brassa z powłoką lumino chyba celtycką - co prawda nie długo bo do lutego ale jak na razie wygląda super. Z ulicy laik nie odróżni czy to beton czy ceramika, jak u sąsiada  :wink:

----------


## kfiatas

Witam Forumowiczów!!!


Czy ma ktoś wykonany dach w ciemno czerwonej dachówce! proszę o foto 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Lukrecja

http://braas.pl/?action=mapa&id=47




> Witam Forumowiczów!!!
> 
> 
> Czy ma ktoś wykonany dach w ciemno czerwonej dachówce! proszę o foto 
> 
> pozdrawiam

----------


## Latarnik

Zajrzyj do mojego "Rozmaryna" , tam jest dachówka ciemna czerwień Braasa  :Lol:  
http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/album.htm...rozmarynek&k=2
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Maggie

dachówka Braasa celtycka, ciemna czerwień:



i tu:

----------


## bruner

Czy słyszeliście o planowanej podwyżce dachówki braas od 1-go kwietnia o 10% własnie dzisiaj sie dowiedziałem że będzie podwyżka  :cry:

----------


## rafal9

Nic nie słyszałem na ten temat, ale myślę, że bardziej prawdopodobne są zniżki. Cały ten rok będzie stał pod hasłem: "Wielka obniżka cen, promocje, rabaty".
Niestety gospodarka traci powoli impet, niedługo przyjdzie dołek cyklu koniunkturalnego. Dobre czasy dla producentów się skończyły.
Teraz jest czas klienta.

----------

fafal
roztaczasz wspaniala wizje
moglbys zdradzic dlaczego jestzes takim optymista?
jestes jakims ekonomem?
albo tak sobei gdybasz hobbistycznie?

----------


## Willie

W łaśnie w tym tygodniu GUS podał parę ciekawych danych o gospodarce. Zgadzam się częściowo z Rafałem. Popatrzcie co robia dealerzy samochodowi. Z budowlanka będzie może lepiej (dla nich, dla nas gorzej) bo banki bardzo rozdmuchuja kredyty hipoteczne + za chwile zaczną ciąć stopy procentowe co dodatkowo ułatwi finansowanie....
no ale jak wiadomo nie tylko z lektury forum zawsze i wszędzie negcojować trzeba  :Wink2:  
Bruner - a skąd ta informacja???

----------


## Patos

Całe szczęście, że jest jeszcze stara dobra ceramika,  :big tongue:  zamniast betonu ceramika, a zamniast styropianu wełna  :big tongue:

----------

patos nei jest tak zle ja kupilem styropian po 119 brutto z dowozem i jestem z tej ceny bardzo zadowolony
spodziewalem sie robiac kalkulacje ceny okolo 200 PLN

----------


## bruner

niestety to pewna wiadomość od przedstawiciela braasa
a w obniżki mat.budowlanych w sezonie to nie za bardzo wierze
i nie tu nic do tego wzrost gospodarczy

----------


## mario_pa

Witam, 

Czy moglibyście polecić konkretne sklepy lub hurtowni (okolice Warszawa/Grójec/Radom),
gdzie można kupić w dobrej cenie dachówkę Braas. W moim przypadku 'podwójne S'.

A najlepiej takie miejsce gdzie zrobię kompletną wyceną materiałów na
dach: więźba, dachówka, rynny, etc.

Pozdrawiam
Mariusz

----------

Braas - kolor kasztanowy - czy ktoś wypróbował tę nową dachówkę w technologii cisar?
Wybrałam von mueller - angoba,kolor kasztanowy,ale mam duży i drogi dach,dlatego chętnie dowiem się,jak wygląda i sprawuje się ten nowy braas.Mam sporo czasu,by zmienić decyzję  :smile: 
Właśnie sprawdziłam stronkę www.braas - nie ma tam jeszcze tej dachówki,więc na dachach pewno też jeszcze jej nie znajdę u nikogo  :Confused:

----------


## pattaya

Oglądałem ją dzisiaj.Kasztanowy to źle powiedziane.Wygląda jak dachówki o kolorze miedzianym.Ni to brąz,ni to rude.Błyszczy jak lumino.

----------

dziękuję Pattaya  :smile:  
trochę szkoda,bo może bym zamieniła,ale jak to nieciekawy kolor,to nie ma mowy.Zbyt widoczny u mnie ten dach,bo dom jest z górki,na stoku

----------


## pattaya

Ale przecież Twój dom ma dach????

----------

ma,na renderingu,w rzeczywistości - nie wyszedł poza piwnice

----------


## bruner

Też się zastanawiałem nad braas rzymska kasztan
a von muller e32 kasztan 
zastanawiałem się do poki nie zobaczyłem von mullera kasztan na dachu
po prostu śliczny kolor braas kasztan jest całkowicie inny pomijam samą dachówkę

----------


## tchrzano

Daj znac na priva
Z przyjemnoscia polece Ci wykonawce ktory zaopatrzyl mnie we wszystko, co potrzeba. Tez mam BRASA 2S, porownywalem jego ceny z kilkoma skladami i bylem z nich bardzo zadowolony, a co najwazniejsze mialem swiety spokoj z jezdzeniem. Ceny sprawdzilem, troche urwalem a on przywiozl i wykonal cala reszte

pozdrawiam

----------

Bruner
nam obojgu tak bardzo się spodobbał ten kasztan von muellera,że trudno było by chyba coś znaleźć równie ładnego  :smile:  

Mi pasuje jeszcze angoba szlachetna wiśnia,ale cena powala.
Jeśli znajdziesz coś alternatywnego,daj mi proszę znać na priva - a ja poślę Tobie wszelkie informacje,o ile na coś natrafię  :smile:

----------


## AnonimGall

Do końca miesiąca chcę zamówić dachówkę BRAAS profi podwójne S, powłoka lumino, kolor grafit. Jeżeli ktoś ma orientację w cenach to prosił bym informację jakie upusty można otrzymać na w/w dachówkę. Aktualnie mam ofertę na 2,75 zł/szt. brutto. Gąsior 11,80 zł brutto.

Podzielcie się też informacją ile aktualnie płacicie  dekarzom. Mam ekipę za 8000 (więźba+krycie dachówką+6 okien dachowych+podbiciówka)

----------


## pasco

Ekipa za 8 tys - ale czy też rynny, i jaki dach?
Co do dachówki - ja miałem ofertę na tą dachówkę po 2,45 za połać. Pozostałe dachówki też nieźle.

----------


## AnonimGall

Orynnowanie również w tej cenie. Dach do najprostszych nie należy ale i bez żadnych "fajerwerków" , kopertowy + dwu spadowy na garażu. W sumie 300m2. http://kbprojekt.pl/projekt.php?pro=1&skod=6136
Pasco, jak dawno kupowałeś dachówkę?

----------


## pasco

Za taki dach 8 tys. to jak za darmo. W Poznaniu zapłaciłbym za niego co najmniej 12 tys.

Dachówki jeszcze nie kupowałem, na razie jestem na etapie negocjacji cen.

----------


## wbrat

Warto też rozważyć możliwość zakupienia dachówek razem z dekarzem. Jest to często praktykowane przez składy budowlane. Dekarze tam do najtańszych może nie należą, ale z drugiej strony płacisz wtedy za materiał 7% VATu a nie 22% (bo całość traktowana jest jak usługa budowlana, a na usługi jest 7%). 
I wydaje mi się (choć to moje przypuszczenie zupełnie nie sprawdzone w rzeczywistości), że jest mniejsza szansa na trafienie dekarza, który zniszczy dach (a wiem, ze kiepski dekarz moze zdzialac cuda - szczegolnie ze ukladanie dachu do najprostszych prac nie nalezy).

----------


## KaiM

> Za taki dach 8 tys. to jak za darmo. W Poznaniu zapłaciłbym za niego co najmniej 12 tys.
> 
> Dachówki jeszcze nie kupowałem, na razie jestem na etapie negocjacji cen.



Potwierdzam - mam bardzo podobny dach i oferty się zaczynały od 13tys. za całość. Chyba wezmę takiego nie najtańszego ale z dobrymi referencjami za 15tys. Jak widać na moim avatarze - jest co spierniczyć jak się nie umie.

Wydaje mi się że cena 2,75 to nadal trochę drogo - kiedy ja szukałem miałem ceny poniżej 2,50 - no ale to było w styczniu.

Pozdrawiam - KaiM

----------


## AnonimGall

> Warto też rozważyć możliwość zakupienia dachówek razem z dekarzem. Jest to często praktykowane przez składy budowlane. Dekarze tam do najtańszych może nie należą, ale z drugiej strony płacisz wtedy za materiał 7% VATu a nie 22% (bo całość traktowana jest jak usługa budowlana, a na usługi jest 7%). 
> I wydaje mi się (choć to moje przypuszczenie zupełnie nie sprawdzone w rzeczywistości), że jest mniejsza szansa na trafienie dekarza, który zniszczy dach (a wiem, ze kiepski dekarz moze zdzialac cuda - szczegolnie ze ukladanie dachu do najprostszych prac nie nalezy).


teraz już w sumie łaski nie robią, bo można samemu będzie sobie odliczyć 15% vatu z materiałów budowlanych. Ekipa z którą ustaliłem tą cenę aktualnie kryję blachodachówką u kuzyna, nawet sprytnie im to idzie, młodzi goście. Mówią że dachówka to też dla nich nie problem, ale mówić każdy może...

----------


## Klaus

A co byś powiedział na 2,16zł brutto ceramiczna Robena?

----------


## wbrat

> teraz już w sumie łaski nie robią, bo można samemu będzie sobie odliczyć 15% vatu z materiałów budowlanych.



Ja bym się tak nie napalał na to odliczanie. Sprawa wcale nie jest jeszcze przesądzona, do wejścia jej w życie może w ogóle nie dojść (senat, prezydent). A nawet jak, to poza dachem jest jeszcze kupa innych rzeczy, ktore mozna odliczyc, a i tak z powodu limitu odliczen trzeba bedzie wybierac, bo za wszystkie materialy roznicy nie zwroca (no, chyba ze ktos naprawde tanio dom wybuduje i zmiesci sie w limicie. Ale jakos mi sie to nie widzi).

ps. ustawa mowi o budowie mieszkan. Tak sie caly czas zastanawiam jaka jest definicja prawna mieszkania... czy dom to tez mieszkanie?

----------


## katerhasser

Ja płacę mojemu budowlańcowi za cały dach tzn. materiał + robota.
On dachów nie robi, tylko podnajmuje dekarza.
pierwotna cena to robota 10.000 (więźba + folia + pokrycie dachówką)
materiały: Braas grecka, wycena na ok. 17.000
do tego orynnowanie Siba ok.1700
powierzchnia ok 270 m2. 
Mogą być wahnięcia w górę, bo lekko kazałem okapy wydłużyć.
Zapłacę więc minimum 30 ale pewnie ze 33 koła.
W dachu wg planu było 5 okien połaciowych, ja dorzucę następne 5 (te plany to czasem są do d...y). Dach dwuspadowy nad domem + dwuspadowy nad garażem (prościzna)

----------


## AnonimGall

> teraz już w sumie łaski nie robią, bo można samemu będzie sobie odliczyć 15% vatu z materiałów budowlanych.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Ja bym się tak nie napalał na to odliczanie. Sprawa wcale nie jest jeszcze przesądzona, do wejścia jej w życie może w ogóle nie dojść (senat, prezydent).


w sumie może i tak być (oby nie). Wybory tuż tuż, a to by była bardzo nie popularna decyzja...

----------


## pokar

2,72 za połaciówkę
11,52 za gąsior
Ceny brutto z dziś 16-07-2005 okolice Wrocławia.
Pamiętaj, że ceny dachu nie tworzy wcale połaciówka. Patrz na całość, z akcesoriami, ostateczną, pełną ofertę. Tak,żeby nie było niespodzianek, że jeszcze to, a tamto trzeba dokupić. Po otrzymaniu oferty pokaż ją dekarzowi, a on przeliczy, czy jest wszystko, czy nie.
pozdrawiam!
pokar

----------


## AnonimGall

> Patrz na całość, z akcesoriami, ostateczną, pełną ofertę. 
> pokar


całość wyliczyli mi na 20 717,63 zł (z orynnowaniem, folią dachową, wszystkimi niezbędnymi dodatkami, w tym sześć dachówek wentylacyjnych, bez okien dachowych). Pokrycie 12 430zł, akcesoria 4766,44, orynnowanie galeco 3521,19

----------


## rafal9

Właśnie wybieram pokrycie dachu.
Wcześniej byłem w zasadzie zdecydowany na najtańsze cementowe, ewentualnie jakiś trochę droższy model Braasa - Romańska Cisar.
Teraz już mam trochę mętlik w głowie - w sumie niedrogie ceramiczne, jak Roben czy inne w jakiejś dobrej cenie nie wyjdą znacznie drożej w stosunku do Braasa. 
Dlatego zastanawiam się czy warto jest dać te 4-5 tys zł. drożej i kupić jakąś ceramikę angobowaną.
Z bliska wyglądają ładniej, ale duża różnica w wyglądzie jest dopiero jak porównuje się cementową z glazurowanymi - te jednak odpadają.

Dlatego mam pytanie do Was: czy rzeczywiście jest wielka różnica w wyglądzie pomiędzy cementową (np. Braas Cisar) a ceramiczną angobowaną. Pomijam kwestie techniczne, wytrzymałości, itp - chodzi mi tylko o wygląd dachu.

----------


## pattaya

Wygląd to tylko kwestia gustu.
Położyłem Euronit,który o wiele bardziej podoba mi się od wielu innych ,ceramicznych również.
Najbardziej podoba mi się karpiówka.
Ale koszt dużo wyższy.
Sprawdź,czy to faktycznie różnica 4-5tys.
Same dachówki podstawowe to ok 1/2-1/3 .
Kosztowne są gąsiory,trójniki,lewe,prawe,końcowe.
Wszyscy szafują tylko hasłami 
" ....zł za m2 dachówki"
A przy wycenie-niemiła niespodzianka.

----------


## Bigsister

Röben ma teraz niesamowitą promocję i jak kupusz dachówkę w wakacje to zapłacisz taniej niż za cementową a masz ceramiczną. Zapraszam na stronę Robena.

----------


## rafal9

> Röben ma teraz niesamowitą promocję i jak kupusz dachówkę w wakacje to zapłacisz taniej niż za cementową a masz ceramiczną. Zapraszam na stronę Robena.


Ale tę promocję mają na kolor miedziany, a ja będę kładł antracyt bądź czarny.

----------


## rafal9

Czy robiliście porównania na rzeczywistych realizacjach pomiędzy angobą a cementową?
Teraz mi się wydaje, że zasadnicza różnica jest pomiędzy glazurą a cementem, natomiast przy angobie już nie ma znaczącej różnicy.

Mam rację, czy nie?

----------


## pasco

Pomijając kwestię kolorystyki - Braas Cisar ma właściwie taką betonową angobę. Różnica między cisarem a angobowaną ceramiką jest taka, że ceramika jest bardziej matowa (jak się przejedzie ręką po dachówce, jest tępa w dotyku, cisar jest śliski), czyli na mój gust ceramika łatwiej porasta mchem. Ja już zamówiłem cisara - zobaczymy, jak się będzie sprawował na dachu za kilka(naście) lat. Może wtedy będzie mnie stać na coś takiego

----------


## rafal9

Dzięki za opinie. 
Czekam na dalsze...

----------


## Iwka N.

Ja byłam już od dawna zdecydowana na miedzianą Robena a ta aktualna promocja to tylko dla mnie bardzo miły (finansowy dodatek). Dla porównania brałam dzisiaj wycenę na dodatki i z ciekawości poprosiłam o pokazanie Braasa romańskiego bo mój przedmówca (Pasco) tak go chwalił i szczerze mówiąc jej wygląd mnie jednak rozczarował. Biorę więc "ceramiczną dla ubogich" i myślę , że nie będę żałowała tego wyboru.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## mdzalewscy

> z ciekawości poprosiłam o pokazanie Braasa romańskiego bo mój przedmówca (Pasco) tak go chwalił i szczerze mówiąc jej wygląd mnie jednak rozczarował.


nie dostałaś tą co trzeba nie ROMAŃSKĄ, a ROMAŃSKĄ CISAR, według mnie dopiero Roben glazurowany jest lepszy. Mam nadzieję iż inne firmy też wprowadzą dachówki betonowe w tej technologi

----------


## pasco

> ...Dla porównania brałam dzisiaj wycenę na dodatki i z ciekawości poprosiłam o pokazanie Braasa romańskiego bo mój przedmówca (Pasco) tak go chwalił i szczerze mówiąc jej wygląd mnie jednak rozczarował.


A co Ciebie tak rozczarowało w tej dachówce? Widziałaś kiedyś lepiej wykonaną dachówkę betonową?

----------


## rafal9

Naprawdę niezłe są teraz promocje na dachówki ceramiczne.
Warto się nad nimi zastanowić.

Powiedzcie, co myślicie o dachówkach glazurowanych, czyli co myślicie o odblaskowym dachu?

----------


## pasco

Odblaskowy dach wygląda paskudnie! Niedaleko mnie wybudował się jeden taki, czarna dachówka glazurowana - słońce odbija się w niej jak w wodzie, aż oślepia. Ciekawe kto wymyślił takie coś, to przecież niebezpieczne dla kierowców   :Lol:

----------


## gosia01

Ja się zdecyduję raczej na ceramiczną. Dekarz poleca Robena, ale jakos nie jestem do niej przekonana. Bardziej podoba mi się koramic, von muller i jeszcze inne, a ten roben jakos nie... Podobno Ruppceramika ma nieładne gąsiory... Czy ktos ma doświadczenie z koramickiem albo z Ruppceramiką??

----------


## Gregori

Na allegro sprzedają celtycką braasa za 2.69 szt
http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=58941526

----------


## rs6000

Witam

Proszę ludzików którzy mają dach z w/w dachówek o zdjęcia jak wygląda dach z tych dachówek. Niestety w mojej najbliższej okolicy nie ma dachu pokrytego tymi dachówkami  :sad:  a chcę dokonac wyboru pomiędzy tymi dwoma.

Pozdro

----------


## pasco

Wejdź na www.braas.pl, galeria. Tam można zobaczyć zdjęcia domów (chociaż z daleka)

----------


## Pagin

Braas Celtycka ceglasta - patrz Album

----------


## mdzalewscy

> A co byś powiedział na 2,16zł brutto ceramiczna Robena?


ja naturalną omijam, dobra cena bo mało kto chce to kupować, a porasta i zapuszcza się to strasznie. Jak ceramika to minimum anagoba

----------


## nurni

Brass Celtycka brązowa - patrz album.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Klaus

> ja naturalną omijam, dobra cena bo mało kto chce to kupować, a porasta i zapuszcza się to strasznie. Jak ceramika to minimum anagoba


To nie jest naturalna tylko miedziana i angoba.

A tak w ogóle to mnie właśnie naturalna najbardziej się podoba ale ze względów kolorystycznych (ściany z czerwonego klinkieru) wybrałęm grafit albo antracyt (być może Cisar Braasa).

----------


## Darex

Klaus, do końca września (lub wyczerpania zapasów) trwa promocja na miedzianą angobe Robena. Mnie wyceniono 254m kw. dachu plus orynnowanie Wavin na kwote 20 tys. zł (dachówka podst. 2,17zł/szt. + dodatki). Oczywiście do tego dochodzą okna dachowe. 
Darex

----------


## Klaus

> Klaus, do końca września (lub wyczerpania zapasów) trwa promocja na miedzianą angobe Robena.


Wiem, właśnie o tym piszę powyżej. Niestey nie mogę z tego skorzystać.

Bo: 1. kolor mi nie odpowiada 2. nie mam gdzie przechować przez rok.

----------


## Darex

A dla mnie to najpiekniejszy kolor i dobra cena. I dlatego rezygnuję z pełnego deskowania i papowania (bo tyle planowałem na rok bieżący). Wstępna wycena już zrobiona. Czekam na kontakt z cieślami i dekarzami. Tylko mam dyleamt co zrobic z oknami dachowymi? Zamontować same skrzynki czy też poczekać do wiosny a do tego czasu położyć dachówki na całej powierzchni? Ot, dylemacik.
Darex

----------


## Klaus

No nie, same skrzynki to raczej nie wyda. Osobiście zamontowałbym chyba te okna. Ale rzeczywiście problem jest trudny.

----------


## TadekL

> Za taki dach 8 tys. to jak za darmo. W Poznaniu zapłaciłbym za niego co najmniej 12 tys.


Masz rację *pasco*. Ja mam ok. 260 m2 i na gotowo z podbitką 13 tys. Tańszych jak szukałem to nie znalazłem. Bez podbitki mogłem zejść maksymalnie do 11 tys.
Pozdrawiam
TadekL

----------


## Darex

TadekL Wstępna rozmowa co do kosztów robocizny za dach (na gotowo) z więźbą, polożeniem dachówki, montażem okien to koszt ok. 60zł/mkw. Łatwo obliczyć koszt całego dachu. Tanio nie jest ale podobno b. dobra ekipa. 
Darex

----------


## TadekL

> TadekL Wstępna rozmowa co do kosztów robocizny za dach (na gotowo) z więźbą, polożeniem dachówki, montażem okien to koszt ok. 60zł/mkw. Łatwo obliczyć koszt całego dachu. Tanio nie jest ale podobno b. dobra ekipa. 
> Darex


Jeśli dobra ekipa to warto; czyli np. koszt wykonania takiego dachu jak mój to ok. 14 tys. zł. To w kieleckim takie ceny jak u nas pod Poznaniem. Darex, a podbitka jeszcze do tego liczona osobno???

Co do montażu okien dachowych, to są różne szkoły. Jak będziesz miał zamknięty dom (okna, drzwi i alarm) to możesz wstawić całe okna. Jak nie to chyba lepiej wcale nie wstawiać i poczekać do wiosny. A tym bardziej nie wstawiaj samych ram okiennych, coby się nie poskręcały. Więźba przecież będzie pracować. Te 6 m2 dachówki, co będzie przypadać na zimę w miejsce tych okien będzie cię tylko kosztować ok. 200-300 zł, za to okna, gdyby coś się z nimi stało dużo, dużo więcej.
Pozdrawiam
TadekL

----------


## KIA

Ja na swój dach mam sprawdzone i dobre ekipy ( zobaczymy jak wyjdzie ) podaję ceny : cieśla 13 zł za m plus rzeżbienie 9 zł za szt. plus nadbitka 9 zł za metr (ale sam to wykonam), drewno na więżbe 630 zł za m3 , dekarz bierze 23 zł za m i w tym mam wszystkie roboty dachowe z oknami, rynnami itp. Ceny podaję netto .Materiał przepuszczam przez firmy wtedy mam zwrot od razu 15 % Vat i nie czekam na ustawę. 
Mam specjalistów od dachu którzy biorą po 26 zł za dach (ciesielstwo i dekarstwo ) ale bez rachunku - przeanalizowałem i taniej wychodzi ze zwrotem Vatu. 
Buduję z braasa celtycka kupiłem za 2,04 netto

----------


## rs6000

Nikt więcej ?

----------


## katerhasser

ja mam grecką czerwoną ale zdjęć niet   :cry:

----------


## ara

> Niestety w mojej najbliższej okolicy nie ma dachu pokrytego tymi dachówkami


Poszukaj w dalszej okolicy.   :Wink2:   Warto! 
Nie ma to jak  rzut oka na żywo.

(My wybraliśmy grecką, ale to sprawa własnego gustu.)

----------


## wcich

Zamierzam skorzystać z promocji i zakupić dachówkę Braasa Celtycką czerwoną (ceglaną). 
Wczoraj pojechałem do składu budowlanego i oglądałem fragmenty dachów wykonanych z różnych dachówek tego producenta i powiem szczerze że jakościowo celtycka wydawała mi się najgorsza. Powłoka była bardzo pobrudzona i w wielu miejscach były braki (widać było goły beton). 
Mam więc pytanie do posiadaczy takiej dachówki - czy rzeczywiście jest ona dobrej jakości a moje złe wrażenie było spowodowane być może kiepskiej jakości ekspozycją?   :oops:

----------


## rs6000

Witam

Własnie skończyłem dach i kryłem celtycką właśnie. Powiew szczerze, że nie zauważyłem żadnych defektów na tej dachówce. Wykonana jest solidnie wg moich speców od dachu.


Pozdro

----------


## maxymov

Mam celtycką z powłoką lumino i wszystko jest w porządku.

----------


## nurni

Mam cały dach celtycka-brązowa i wszystko jest OK.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wcich

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Utwierdziliście mnie w zamiarze zakupu tej dachówki.
    pozdr wcich

----------


## ogo

Czy ktoś ma dach BRAASa? Jak prezentuje sie na dachu dachówka celtycka czarna BRAAS?

----------


## Triton

Dach Brass czarny ale nie celtycka tylko grecka
Wygląda świetnie, ciężko było do tego koloru przekonac żone ale
teraz jak go widzi na dachu to jest mi wdzięczna i zadowolona   :big grin:

----------


## Rezi

u mnie w galerii masz frankfurterke brasa

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Braas prezentuje się doskonale, warto tylko zgrać dach z elewacjš, rynnami i obróbkami. Radzę zaufać architektowi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kropi

Do ilu stargowaliście BRAASa? W jednym takim składnie chcą coś 21 zl/m2 netto ale jak rozumiem jt. taka wstępna propozycja   :cool:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

21,- to bardzo dobra cena a kupujšc przez dekarza zyskuje się dodatkowo min. 15%  :Wink2: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Petroniusz

Siemka.....  :smile:   :smile:  

A mnie się udało wydębić po 18 zeta za metr. Trzeba molestować hurtowników , a warto też spotkać się z regionalnym przedstawicielem handlowym Brasa ,on też może dołożyć kilka procent upustu.

Pozdro   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ryby

W ubiegłym tygodniu dokupiłem czarną celtycką na garaż w cenie 19 brutto.

----------


## Kebuz

Witam.
Braas celtycka czarna, rynny wavin czarne, deska czołowa z łupka euronitowskiego - polecam.
http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/zdjecie.h...buz1&k=2&nxt=0

----------


## slawwoj

Nowość na rynku.
Czy ktoś juz pokrył dach ta dachówką.?
Co o niej sądzi?

----------


## Wosto

Ja byłem zdecydowany na tą dachówkę, nawet poczyniłem pierwsze uzgodnienia. Jednak po otrzymaniu namiarów na domy z dachami wykonanymi w tej technologii zrezygnowałem. Powód - kolory. Dostępne są (albo były, bo obecnie może robią też inne) trzy wersje: grafit - jest OK, ale ja chciałem jaśniejszy dach, czerwień - wygląda jak to kiedyś ktoś określił - wściekła pomarańcza oraz brąz - kolor intensywnej czekolady. Radzę najpierw obejrzeć domy z tą dachówką, bo pojedyncze sztuki nie oddają wyglądu całości. Ogólnie dachówka jest dość ciekawa i warta uwagi, ale kolorystyka zniechęca (przynajmniej mnie). W końcu wybrałem ceramiczny KORAMIC L-15 czerwoną angobę ... (ta sama cena).

----------


## slawwoj

Wybrałem kolor kasztanowy, jak ten wygląda ?

----------


## kropi

Najprościej - w składzie gdzie będziesz kupował poproś o namiary na dachy zrealizowane w dachówce, która cię interesuje. 
Też myślałem nad kasztanowym cisarem, ale w tej samej cenie znalazłem ceramiczny Tondach, który ma zdecydowanie ciekawszy kolorek  :wink:

----------


## slawwoj

ciekawszy to jaki ?   :Wink2:

----------


## kropi

Heh, trudno tak opisywać... polecam stronę www.tondach.cz/pl/ - jest trochę bardziej czerwony od kasztanu braasa ale nie jest wściekle pomarańczowy jak niektóre inne ceramiki, dokładnie takiego koloru szukałem  :big tongue:  
Czerwony cisar jest faktycznie bardzo... czerwony   :Roll:  ale ma to swój urok, co kto lubi  :wink: 
Na tondach jest promocja chyba do końca czerwca, angoba w cenie naturalnej. U nich generalnie nie ma wielkiej różnicy (u mnie wyszłoby chyba 450 zł na 11500 wartość zamówienia) ale zawsze parę stówek w kieszeni zostanie  :Smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dobór koloru to rzecz gustu natomiast wyroby Braasa brylujš na rynku pokryć dachowych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## paweu

Ja mam położoną dachówkę Braas Cisar grafitowa. Na jakość nie można narzekać, odpadów jakościowych nie było, a kwestia położenia to już sprawa sprawnych dekarzy. Jak kupowałem w zeszłym roku bodajże brakowało w asortymencie jakiejś galanterii dachowej z tą powłoką (chyba dachówki połówkowe, albo końcowe). W tym roku Braas ma ceny niższe o ok. 10% od zeszłorocznych. Niestety nie mam założonej galerii zdjęć, jedynie mogę wysłać coś na @ jak to wygląda u mnie.

----------


## slawwoj

Uparłem się na kolor kasztanowy i proszę nie produkują runien w tym kolorze. Mogą być rynny brązowe ale to nie kasztanowy.
Dziwne  :Confused:

----------


## kropi

Poszukaj w różnych systemach, Kanion albo Galeco miał taki kolor coś jakby pod ten kasztan - choć rynny brązowe są IMHO niezłe, trochę ożywiają i zaznaczają krawędzie dachu, ale co kto lubi.

Specjalnie się rozglądałem po okolicy żeby ci tego ksztanma upolować na zdjęciu ale lipa, raczej nie pomogę.

----------


## selimm

Ja niechwaląc sie pokryłem   :cool:  
co o niej sądze ?? ...nic ,zupełnie nic

----------


## slawwoj

> Ja niechwaląc sie pokryłem   
> co o niej sądze ?? ...nic ,zupełnie nic


Selim nie daj się prosić. Przecież COŚ musisz o niej myśleć.

----------


## selimm

Własciwie to niechcący ją kupiłem , skonczyła sie promocją na inną 
a ta kosztowała 20 zł m2 ..wiec sie zdecydowałem   :Wink2:  
wsciekla czerwien ,ale na dachu wyglada niczego sobie ...
wykonawca nie zglaszal co do niej zastrzezen

----------


## Jakub Wilkoński

A jak się sprawują wszystkie elemnety dodatkowe wykonane z tworzywa sztucznego - kominki wentylacyjne i tym podobne.
Słyszałem, że paskudnie płowieją !
Byłem mocno zainteresowany Cissarem ale takie pogłoski zniechęcają mnie.

Kuba

----------


## selimm

Mam to dopiero od miesiąca na dachu , wiec za wczesnie by coś stwierdzić

----------


## pasco

Ja mam na dachu grafitowego Cisara od Września 2005. Wnioski następujące:
- wizualnie bardzo ładna - ma delikatny połysk, a sama dachówka jest bardzo gładka jak na betonową
- wszystkie elementy dodatkowe (plastikowe) są wspólne dla Cisar oraz innych (dlatego że to plastik, więc nieznacznie się odróżniają, jednak trzeba się dobrze przyjżeć, na pierwszy rzut oka nie widać żadnej różnicy). Tak więc jeżeli kupujesz Braasa, i tak jesteś skazany na plastikowe kominki. Nie zauważyłem, żeby przez ostatnie kilka miesięcy ich kolor się zmienił.
- co do kolorów nie wypowiadam się - kwestia gustu
- zdjęcia można zobaczyć na mojej stronie www.pasco.prv.pl
- co do rynien - nikt przecież nie mówi, że mają być w takim samym kolorze jak dach. U mnie na przykład są białe. A jeżeli weźmiesz np. tytancynk, miedziane albo inny metal nie barwiony, będzie to wyglądać moim zdaniem bardzo elegancko.

Pozdrawiam i życzę trafnych wyborów  :smile:

----------


## moniqa_1977

Ja tez kryje Cisarem w kolorze kasztanowym  :big grin: 
Juz czeka na składzie  :smile: 

Co do kolorystyki - u mnie kasztan był idealny "od pierwszego wejrzenia"  :wink: 
IMHO to idealny kompromis między typowym brązem a kolorem ceglastym: jest mniej "ciężki" niz brązowy i mniej krzykliwy niz ceglasty  :cool: 
Aha - i akurat kasztan w Cisarze w realu nie jest nawet o deko podobny do koloru na folderach i na ich stronie internetowej...

A brązowe rynny - jakos mi sie nawet ładnie koncepcyjnie z tym kasztanem komponują  :wink: 
Zwłaszca przy oknach w kolorze mahoniu  :smile: 

Ja - w ramach przygotowywania sie do ostatecznej decyzji - 
nie miałam problemu z zakupem i dokładnym obejrzeniem i obmacaniem jednej sztuki tej dachówki  :smile:

----------


## kabietka

My w 99% weżmiemy Cisara w kolorze kasztanowym  :big grin:  
Fakt cena wyższa od powłoki Lumino no i dużo wyższa od Euronitu , ale jakością wykonania,gładkością powłoki bije wszystkie inne dachówki cementowe  :big grin:   :big grin:  


Słuchajcie a jaki kolor kominów byście zasugerowali własnie do kasztanowego Cisara ??  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## kabietka

My w 99% weżmiemy Cisara w kolorze kasztanowym  :big grin:  
Fakt cena wyższa od powłoki Lumino no i dużo wyższa od Euronitu , ale jakością wykonania,gładkością powłoki bije wszystkie inne dachówki cementowe  :big grin:   :big grin:  


Słuchajcie a jaki kolor kominów byście zasugerowali własnie do kasztanowego Cisara ??  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## moniqa_1977

Ja wybrałam klnkier TERKA -- COSMO   :cool:  
Kolor - kasztanowo-rubinowy (w realu bardziej brązowy, kasztanowy...)



Z tego samego klinkieru będzie murek płotu i podmurówka domu (z płytki klinkierowej Cosmo)  :smile: 

Wybieraliśmy organoleptycznie  :wink:  tj. przykładając dachowke do cegiel - i przy tej naszym zdaniem najlepiej wygladala  :cool: 
Dobrze też wygladala z ciemnym brazem - bodajze Silesia sie nazywaly te ciemne cegly  :smile:

----------


## WM 08

A ja mam taki sam komin co czerwonej   :Lol:   do tego też bršzowe rynny i wszystko jest super (kolor rzecz gustu).

----------


## kabietka

> Ja wybrałam klnkier TERKA -- COSMO   
> Kolor - kasztanowo-rubinowy (w realu bardziej brązowy, kasztanowy...)
> 
> 
> 
> Z tego samego klinkieru będzie murek płotu i podmurówka domu (z płytki klinkierowej Cosmo) 
> 
> Wybieraliśmy organoleptycznie  tj. przykładając dachowke do cegiel - i przy tej naszym zdaniem najlepiej wygladala 
> Dobrze też wygladala z ciemnym brazem - bodajze Silesia sie nazywaly te ciemne cegly



Dziękuję za podpowiedż   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## ewelina_i_marek

kobietka napisała:




> Słuchajcie a jaki kolor kominów byście zasugerowali własnie do kasztanowego Cisara ??


My do kasztanowego Cisara bierzemy klinkier piaskowy. Dodatkowo podmurówka i część frontu domu w tym samym kolorze. Niestety kominy dopiero zaczynają budować, a cieśle wchodzą 2 października, więc nie mogę pokazać jak to będzie wyglądało. Mam nadzieję, że nieźle. Nie mamy tylko pomysłu jaki kolor pozostałej elewacji. Chodzi nam po głowie oliwka, ale cholera wie. Przerąbane jest nie mieć wyobraźni.

----------


## kabietka

[quote="ewelina_i_marek"]kobietka napisała:




> Słuchajcie a jaki kolor kominów byście zasugerowali własnie do kasztanowego Cisara ??


My do kasztanowego Cisara bierzemy klinkier piaskowy. Dodatkowo podmurówka i część frontu domu w tym samym kolorze. Niestety kominy dopiero zaczynają budować, a cieśle wchodzą 2 października, więc nie mogę pokazać jak to będzie wyglądało. Mam nadzieję, że nieźle. Nie mamy tylko pomysłu jaki kolor pozostałej elewacji. Chodzi nam po głowie oliwka, ale cholera wie.  quote]


Dziekuję za sugestię  :big grin:  
Masz rację     :big grin:  Przerąbane jest nie mieć wyobraźni.[/ 

A tej wyobrażni przy budowie i  wykańczaniu domu trzeba wiele oj wiele  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:  
Ja też mam mężusia Mareczka   :big grin:

----------


## kabietka

witam  :big grin:   :big grin:  
No to wybralismy klinkier Jopka i komin tak się prezentuje  :big grin:  


Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

Witam, 
czy moglibyście napisać jakie macie doświadczenia z dachówką cementową Braas? Może ktoś położył taką na swoim dachu, albo ma zamiar taką dopiero kupować? Czy jest ona warta zainteresowania, jest tańsza od ceramicznych więc myślimy o położeniu jej u siebie. Ale chciałabym poznać wasze zdanie  :big grin:  Podzielcie się swoimi spostrzeżeniami lub doświadczeniami. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Mirosław Kotuszewski

Ja mam taką dachówkę i uważam, że jest ok. Przez rok nic się nie dzieje, w tym ostatnia ekstremalna zima. Czasami zdarzają się promocje i ceramiczną można kupić w porównywalnych cenach. Kwestia wyboru. Wg. mnie jedna i druga położona prawidłowo na dachu przeżyje każdego inwestora.  :smile:

----------


## anna99

Mam od trzech lat i trzy zimy za nami. Dalej wygląda pieknie, bez żadnych zielonych mchów. Na pewno będzie służyć długie lata.

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja mam od roku i jest OK.
Natomiast nie jest to ceramika - i tu się nie oszukujmy.
Natomiast obie mnie i Ciebie przeżyje  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## MARKOG

> .....
> Natomiast nie jest to ceramika - i tu się nie oszukujmy .....


i co z tego? Czy to zaleta czy wada??

----------


## lagerfeld

u mnie też już drugi rok leży i wszystko okej poza tym, że po pierwszej zimie dekarz wymienił mi kilka pękniętych sztuk - ale sam uprzedzał po położeniu dachu, że tak może być po pierwszej zimie. latem przyjechał, przeszedł się po dachu i wymienił gratis    :Lol:

----------


## Rezi

Frankfurterka grafitowa BRASSa
3 sezon na dachu - żadnych problemów

----------


## Darek Rz

Witam 

Braas Celtycka . Zadnych zastrzeżeń ,ale co może się stać z dachówką po 2...3...5  latach ?? 10-20 lat to jest czas po którym może sie coś dziać ,choc nie powinno   :Lol:  

pozdro D.RZ

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Jedną z niewidocznych zalet Braasa jest zachowanie ciągłości dostaw.
Za 30 lat, przy remoncie, albo po katastrofalnym huraganie będzie można dokupić podstawowe i systemowe dachówki.

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

> Mam od trzech lat i trzy zimy za nami. Dalej wygląda pieknie, bez żadnych zielonych mchów. Na pewno będzie służyć długie lata.


Witam,
a który to model dachówki -celtycka w kolorze ceglanym czy ciemnoczerwonym? Bardzo mi sie podoba  :big grin:

----------


## VIP Jacek

U mnie na dachu jest Braas od trzech lat. Dom w lesie pod drzewami iglastymi i liściastymi i zadnych problemów. Polecam, solidna dachówa.  :big grin:

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Mam od 3 lat, jest OK choć tu-i-ówdzie można znaleźć na dachu dachówki z uszczerbionym kątem. Też się zgodzę z niektórymi przedmówcami: angobowana ceramika wyglądałaby ładniej.
Mam celtycką wiśniową (ja któś chce jakies 40 szt mi zostało)  :smile: 
pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## benyś

Beton numer 2 w Polsce i na świecie śmiało brać

----------


## nurni

Mam i nie mam zastrzeżeń. Trzeci sezon. Jeśli chodzi o ralację cena/jakość (wytrzymałość cykli przemarzania) ceramika przegrywa, a i tak, my i nasze dzieci, nie dożyjemy konieczności jej wymiany.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AldonkaS

MARKOG - miałam na myśli wygląd - cerami bije na głowę cementówkę, ale ta cena  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: .
Natomiast przypuszczam, że obie mnie przeżyją  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: .

----------


## stuk

> miałam na myśli wygląd - cerami bije na głowę cementówkę


To Twoja opinia, której ja np. nie podzielam.

----------


## gabula

Też mam Braasa - czarna celtycka i  po kilku latach nadal jestem bardzo zadowolona    :big grin:  .Gdybym miała wybierać jeszcze raz, na pewno wybrałabym tak samo.

----------


## anna99

> Napisał anna99
> 
> 
> 
> Mam od trzech lat i trzy zimy za nami. Dalej wygląda pieknie, bez żadnych zielonych mchów. Na pewno będzie służyć długie lata.
> 
> 
> Witam,
> a który to model dachówki -celtycka w kolorze ceglanym czy ciemnoczerwonym? Bardzo mi sie podoba


Celtycka w kolorze ceglanym. Nam też się bardzo podoba, choć to najbardziej popularny model Brassa.

----------


## Rezi

dachówka ceramiczna jest bardziej delikatna i nie ma co ukrywac ze lepiej wygląda na dachu.
niemniej zastanawia mnie ilosc postów na forum sygnalizujących problemy z jakoscią  dachówek ceramicznych.

----------


## drebin

Mam dachówkę celtycką w kolorze czarnym. Dobra choć bardzo ciężka.

----------


## DMK

> dachówka ceramiczna jest bardziej delikatna i nie ma co ukrywac ze lepiej wygląda na dachu.


gusta gusta gusta

my sie zdecydowalismy na Braasa (Celtycka, braz) bo nam sie bardziej podobala na niz ceramika (np. Rupp)

co prawda na dachu dopiero od 10 miesiecy ale tej decyzji na pewno bysmy nie zmienili w przypadku ponownej budowy

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

Uff, cieszę się ze jest wiecej zwolenników dachu wykonanego z dachówki Brassa, już myślałam ze wszchobecna ceramika zawładneła rynkiem  :big grin:  Utwierdzamy sie tylko w przekonaniu ze będzie to słuszna decyzja  :big grin:   A która lepsza powłoka ta lumino czy cisar? Wspomnę ze działkę mamy tak połozoną ze drzewa są daleko.

----------


## nigger

witam
Przez dwa tygodnie wachałem się między grafitowym brassem a koramic L15 antracyt. Jeździłem, oglądałem gotowe dachy itd. i zawsze wizualnie bardziej odpowiadał mi brass. Dlatego też nie miałem żadnych wątpliwości przy ostatecznym wyborze (grafit + cisar). Niedługo mam nadzieję zakończymy prace na dachu więc proszę obserwować wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=82466 umieszczę tam zdjęcia gotowego dachu.
nigg

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

Nigger na pewno będę śledzić wątek i czekać na zdjęcia  :big grin:   , Pozdrawiamy

----------


## 2006

A ciągle słyszę o dachówce euronit,podobno wygląda b.ładnie przez lata.Ciekawe co sądzicie o tej dachówce.

----------


## Krisker

Właśnie kończę kłaść celtycką w kolorze ceglastym. Dachóweczka naprawde solidnie zrobiona. Beton mocny, a powłoka dobrze przylega (przy robieniu otworów powłoka zostaje wokół dziury). Wymiary trzyma bardzo dobrze, wszystkie dachówki ładnie się spasowują. Przeżyły też nieźle transport (na 1400 poszło może z 5). Kładzie się naprawdę przyjemnie, tylko ta masa  :sad:  Ale to akurat cecha dachówek w ogóle.

Drugi raz wybrałbym to samo. Za wygląd i stosunek cena/jakość. Uwaga! Akcesoria dachowe drogie jak diabli. Zrezygnowałem z systemowych wiatrownic, wyłazu i komunikacji dachowej. Zamienniki są też przyzwoite i 3 razy tańsze.

----------


## Hubik_1975

Bardzo ciekawy BRAASowy wątek się zawiązał, więc i my się dopisujemy. Czarny celtycki BRAAS lumino na naszym dachu - myślę, że wybór był trafny, chociaż na ocenę właściwości dachówki trzeba będzie poczekać kilka lat. Generalnie decyzję o położeniu BRAASa podjęliśmy jeszcze nim wbito pierwszą łopatę na naszej budowie, firma z tradycjami, dachówka sprawdzona i estetyczna - z resztą ocenę pozostawiam forumowiczom  :smile: 
S&H

1.
2.
3.
4.

----------


## nigger

bardzo ładnie 
zwłaszcza armatki mi się podobają  :wink: 
nigg

----------


## sylvia1

> Bardzo ciekawy BRAASowy wątek się zawiązał, więc i my się dopisujemy. Czarny celtycki BRAAS lumino na naszym dachu - myślę, że wybór był trafny, chociaż na ocenę właściwości dachówki trzeba będzie poczekać kilka lat. Generalnie decyzję o położeniu BRAASa podjęliśmy jeszcze nim wbito pierwszą łopatę na naszej budowie, firma z tradycjami, dachówka sprawdzona i estetyczna - z resztą ocenę pozostawiam forumowiczom 
> S&H
> 
> 1.


Hubik tez u nas właśnie się kładzie czarny braas podwójne -s lumino  :big grin: 
i kominy mamy w podobnym kolorze... tylko ja jeszcze się nie zdecydowałam na kolor elewacji   :Roll:   no i wjazd bedzie z klinkieru tez w kolorze kominów...  :Wink2:   towje zdjecia utwierdziły meni że dobrze wybrałam... :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Hubik_1975

> bardzo ładnie 
> zwłaszcza armatki mi się podobają 
> nigg


Hehe faktycznie armatki są boskie... aż się do siebie uśmiałem jak skonfrontowałem ze zdjęciem to, co napisałeś  :smile:  niestety armatki jutro znikną, bo Panowie dekarze zakończą montaż orynnowania...
H.

----------


## Hubik_1975

> Hubik tez u nas właśnie się kładzie czarny braas podwójne -s lumino  i kominy mamy w podobnym kolorze... tylko ja jeszcze się nie zdecydowałam na kolor elewacji    no i wjazd bedzie z klinkieru tez w kolorze kominów...   towje zdjecia utwierdziły meni że dobrze wybrałam...


Cieszę się, że nasz dom pomógł Ci w utwierdzeniu sie w wyborze kolorystyki. My jeszcze zimą, gdy siedzieliśmy nad projektem mieliśmy w głowie taki zamysł - nie widzieliśmy takiego domu, ale oczyma wyobraźni malowaliśmy żółty klinkier (ten nasz to Sahara z CRH Klinkier) na czarnym dachu  :smile: 
H.

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

No to skoro temacik się tak ładnie rozwinął  :big grin:   to może napiszecie też jakie okna dachowe polecacie oraz coś o systemach rynien które wybraliście lub macie zamiar zamontować?  :big grin:

----------


## Hubik_1975

> No to skoro temacik się tak ładnie rozwinął   to może napiszecie też jakie okna dachowe polecacie oraz coś o systemach rynien które wybraliście lub macie zamiar zamontować?


Heh w takim razie rozwijamy temat  :smile:  Okna dachowe mamy Veluxa GGL 78x140, łazienkowe też Veluxa GGU - narazie nie eksploatujemy ich nadmiernie, ale estetyka wykonania pierwsza klasa. W temacie rynien to czarny Marley - chyba nie trzeba nikomu przybliżać firmy, rozważałem jeszcze zakup Planji Siba jednak zwyciężyły opinie o systemach pcv jako doskonale dopracowanych i odpornych na wszelkie warunki atmosferyczne. Jakoś nie mogłem się przekonać do 10cio letniej trwałości powłok jakie nakładają na blachę rynien Planji. Być może niesłusznie, ale Marley wygląda elegancko i nie mam zastrzeżeń. Rury spustowe leżą jeszcze przy domu w foliach, będą montowane jutro to zobaczymy jaki efekt końcowy  :smile:  Jeśli chodzi o cenę to Marley wyszedł nieco taniej niż Siba - różnica była niewielka.
H.

----------


## admiro

> Celtycka w kolorze ceglanym. Nam też się bardzo podoba, choć to najbardziej popularny model Brassa.


Mam ten sam projekt WB-3394 i też Braas ceglany - Grecka  :smile:

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

*Admiro* a moze zamieścisz zdjecia swojego domku? Chętnie bym zobaczyła jak się prezentuje ceglany Braas na kopertówce  :big grin:  , bo właśnie o tym kolorze intensywnie myślimy  :big grin:  Pozdrawiamy

----------


## kabietka

Do mnie ma przyjechać Braas kasztanowy z powłoką Cisar 03.11.br
Wybraliśmy tę dachówkę ponieważ na ceramiczną nas nie stać .Wolimy różnicę w cenie dołożyć do stolarki  :ohmy: )
Mam nadzieję że dekarze się postarają i dach z Braasem wytrzyma co najmiej 30 lat.

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

> Właśnie kończę kłaść celtycką w kolorze ceglastym. Dachóweczka naprawde solidnie zrobiona. Beton mocny, a powłoka dobrze przylega (przy robieniu otworów powłoka zostaje wokół dziury). Wymiary trzyma bardzo dobrze, wszystkie dachówki ładnie się spasowują. Przeżyły też nieźle transport (na 1400 poszło może z 5). Kładzie się naprawdę przyjemnie, tylko ta masa  Ale to akurat cecha dachówek w ogóle.
> 
> Drugi raz wybrałbym to samo. Za wygląd i stosunek cena/jakość. Uwaga! Akcesoria dachowe drogie jak diabli. Zrezygnowałem z systemowych wiatrownic, wyłazu i komunikacji dachowej. Zamienniki są też przyzwoite i 3 razy tańsze.


A ja mam pytanko : jakie zamienniki? gdzie je kupowałeś? Kto je produkuje? Będą to cenne info  :big grin:

----------


## Pascall

Braas Grecka Czarna Lumino - od 2 lat na dachu. Suuper.
Gwarancja 30 lat, wytrzymalosc oceniana na 70 lat - co mi wiecej trzeba..

----------


## admiro

> *Admiro* a moze zamieścisz zdjecia swojego domku? Chętnie bym zobaczyła jak się prezentuje ceglany Braas na kopertówce  , bo właśnie o tym kolorze intensywnie myślimy  Pozdrawiamy


Z perspektywy zdjęcia Grecka ceglana wygląda identycznie jak Celtycka ceglana na zdjęciu koleżanki powyżej. Poważnie - wybór kształu dachówki to frajda przy samym wyborze, potem to nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## moniqa_1977

Od kilkunastu dni na moim dachu jest Braas Cisar romańska w kolorze kasztanowym.
Zabrudzony i pokryty warstewką pyłu prezentuje się tak:




Mam nadzieję, że po zimie będzie jeszcze ładniej  :cool:

----------


## kabietka

> Od kilkunastu dni na moim dachu jest Braas Cisar romańska w kolorze kasztanowym.
> Zabrudzony i pokryty warstewką pyłu prezentuje się tak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że po zimie będzie jeszcze ładniej



Świetnie wygląda  :ohmy: )
Odpisz prosze jaki kolor podbitki planujecie założyć??
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## moniqa_1977

Ponieważ obróbki blacharskie sa brązowe, orynnowanie też - 
a dodatkowo mamy ciemy dąb na drzwiach, bramie garazowj i oknach -
to podbitka również konsekwentnie ma byc w kolorze ciemnego brązu  :cool:

----------


## sylvia1

> Napisał sylvia1
> 
> Hubik tez u nas właśnie się kładzie czarny braas podwójne -s lumino  i kominy mamy w podobnym kolorze... tylko ja jeszcze się nie zdecydowałam na kolor elewacji    no i wjazd bedzie z klinkieru tez w kolorze kominów...   towje zdjecia utwierdziły meni że dobrze wybrałam...
> 
> 
> Cieszę się, że nasz dom pomógł Ci w utwierdzeniu sie w wyborze kolorystyki. My jeszcze zimą, gdy siedzieliśmy nad projektem mieliśmy w głowie taki zamysł - nie widzieliśmy takiego domu, ale oczyma wyobraźni malowaliśmy żółty klinkier (ten nasz to Sahara z CRH Klinkier) na czarnym dachu 
> H.


to tak samo jak tylko podpisalismy umowe na dach w lipcu to szukałam klinkieru i też mam saharę crh  :big grin:   :big grin:  coż za zbieg okoliczności... własnie dachówki czekaja na montaż...

----------


## MIGacZ

My też wybraliśmy Brassa Cisara kasztanową. Widzieliśmy dwa dachy i bardzo się podoba. Decyzja jednak była trudna. Tyle tego na rynku. Zdecydowała cena, czas realizacji zamówienia i wyląd. W zupełnie innej kolejności.  :smile:

----------


## kabietka

> Ponieważ obróbki blacharskie sa brązowe, orynnowanie też - 
> a dodatkowo mamy ciemy dąb na drzwiach, bramie garazowj i oknach -
> to podbitka również konsekwentnie ma byc w kolorze ciemnego brązu



Dziękuje za odpowiedż   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

*Anna 99* Mam pytanko jaki kolor oraz jakiego producenta rynien wybraliście? A okna dachowe?

----------


## kasinka83

czy ktoś może pokazać dach Braasa w kolorze brązowym...  :Wink2:

----------


## Anisia3

A czy ktoś z was sprawdzał juz ile kosztuje Braas teraz po podwyżce? Ceny poszły w góre od poniedzialku 16.10.

----------


## Misia i Krzysiek

Ja sprawdzałam, owszem ceny poszły nieco w górę , o parę groszy na dachówce, troszkę wiecej na akcesoriach. Ale myślę ze mogło być gorzej, miejmy nadzieję ze nowy rok nie powita nas kolejna podwyżka  :sad:

----------


## stuk

> czy ktoś może pokazać dach Braasa w kolorze brązowym...


Mówisz-masz   :Wink2:  

Tak w kwestii formalnej - to nie jest mój dom, zdjęcie pochodzi z jednej z pracowni projektowych jako "realizacja" projektu.

----------


## kropi

Albo mam zwidy, albo skrajny rządek jest wyraźnie jaśniejszy od reszty - może jestem ździebko przewrażliwiony  :wink: 
Ja brałem BRAASa bardzo poważnie na kandydata do pokrycia   :oops:  i najfajnieszy wydawał mi się kasztanowy cisar, niestety cenowo był droższy od ceramiki Tondach, którą ostatecznie zakupiłem. Na wakacjach byliśmy u ludzi, u których braas (czerwona romańska) leży 9 lat i zero zastrzeżeń. 

Niedawno byłem w Szkocji - tam dachy tradycyjnie kryje się od stuleci łupanką kamienną, zresztą w ogóle kamień jest tam najpopularniejszym materiałem budowlanym, większość domów jest właśnie z kamienia. Dachówki cementowe i ceramiczne to rzadkość (blachy w ogóle nie widziałem), spotykana jedynie w nowszych domach, których jednak nie ma zbyt wiele.

----------


## DMK

> czy ktoś może pokazać dach Braasa w kolorze brązowym...


na mojej stronie tez jest do zobaczenia  :smile: 

link w stopce

----------


## MIGacZ

Braas cisar kasztan 
dachówka podstawowa - 2,13
gąsior podstawowy - 10,61
gąsior początkowy - 49,22

Jak wyglądają wyceny dla Was?

----------


## darek75

Witam wszystkich

wycena brutto /7%/ u nas w miejscowości Chojnice /Brass, czarna, celtycka, cementowa/:

dachówka podstawowa: 2,21 
gąsior: 13,5
początek półogrągły: 62,60
trójnik: 112,38
dachówka wentylacyjna: 34,16
kominek wentylacyjny: 146,59

Ceny nie obejmują rabatu 21%

pozdrawiam

----------


## darek75

Własnie pozwoliłem sobie zerknąć na zdjęcia i widzę, że wybraliśmy podobne zestawienie kolorystyczne.

Jaki klinkier jest na kominie? Firma i cena jeśli pamiętasz?

dzięki

----------


## adrian

My zdecydowaliśmy się na Braasa ceglastą "podwójne S" - i od momentu ułożenia jesteśmy z żoną bardzo zadowoleni z efektu.

----------


## DMK

> Własnie pozwoliłem sobie zerknąć na zdjęcia i widzę, że wybraliśmy podobne zestawienie kolorystyczne.
> 
> Jaki klinkier jest na kominie? Firma i cena jeśli pamiętasz?
> 
> dzięki


klinkier na kominie (a takze slupek na tarasie i ogrodzenie) to CRH Vega
a ceny nie pamietam - ale cos ok 2,2

----------


## calk

Witam!
Jaki macie upust ceny , dachówka Braas

----------


## piotr.o

A po co tak daleko??
U mnie w Katowicach dostaniesz tyle samo.
Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Magda25

Właśnie przywieźli nam na budowę dachówkę, Celtycka Braasa w kolorze czerwonym (ten jaśniejszy) kawałek leży sobie przede mną   :Wink2:  
Jak zobaczyła palety, to trochę się zawiodłam jeśli chodzi o kolor - wybieraliśmy w folderze - ale patrząc na dach anna99 jestem dobrej myśli   :big grin:

----------


## sylwia13

Czy ma ktoś Braasa Celtycką ciemnoczerwoną?

----------


## sylwia13

> Od kilkunastu dni na moim dachu jest Braas Cisar romańska w kolorze kasztanowym.
> Zabrudzony i pokryty warstewką pyłu prezentuje się tak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że po zimie będzie jeszcze ładniej


A jaki kolor okien będzieci mieć?

----------


## pawilon79

po ile u was braas w lutym po tych podwyżkach????

----------


## tabaluga1

> czy ktoś może pokazać dach Braasa w kolorze brązowym...


Ja też mam brązową celtycką z powłoką lumino. Na dachu od listopada, przetrwała bez uszczerbków styczniowy orkan.

----------


## sylwia13

Witam, jeżeli ktoś ma taką dachóweczkę to prosiłabym o opinie i zdjęcie. Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Generalnie BRAAS jest OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wosto

Ja miałem zamiar taką kupić - pojedyncza dachówka wyglądała super, ale jak zobaczyłem cały dach, zrezygnowałem. Nie piszę tego aby Ci ją odradzić (bo BRASS jest OK), ale dobrze by było, abyś sama zobaczyła jak wygląda całość. Zdjęcia i pojedyncze sztuki nie oddają efektu końcowego.
Reszta to kwestia gustu   :big grin:

----------


## sylwia13

Dzięki za informację. Napewno będę musiała ją zobaczyć, bo nie kupię jej tylko ze zdjęć katalogowych.

----------


## sylwia13

Braas Romańska z powłoką cisar kasztanowa - 21315zł. 
W tych cenach jest folia, orynnowanie MARLEY, dachówka i akcesoria, stopnie i ławy kominiarskie. Ale myślę, że jak się zdecydujemy to coś da się jeszcze utargować.

----------


## sylwia13

Czy ma ktoś oprócz *moniqa_1977* położoną dachówkę romańską- kasztanową?

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Mój grafitowy braas lezy na razie w hurtowni  :Lol:  jak pogoda dopisze to za jakieś 2-3 tygodnie zamieszczę zdjęcia  :Wink2:

----------


## walker

Ja w tym tygodniu planuję zakup romańskiej kasztanowej Cisar. Dużo bardziej podoba mi się odcień brązu właśnie z tą powłoką niż Lumino no i przy okazji lepsza jakość  :smile:

----------


## moniqa_1977

> A jaki kolor okien będzieci mieć?


Mamy zamontowane okna i drzwi w kolorze ciemny orzech.
Do tego ciemy brąz na orynnowaniu - i ciemny brąż na podbitce.
Plus "złamany wanilią" piaskowy kolor tynku zewnętrznego   :cool:  

A tak w ogóle, to po opadach sniegu i idacym za tym oczyszczeniu dachówek z pyłu melduję, 
że wyglądają one w tej chwili duzo lepiej niż na zdjęciach jesiennych  :smile:

----------


## ewelina_i_marek

sylwia13 napisała




> Czy ma ktoś oprócz moniqa_1977 położoną dachówkę romańską- kasztanową?


Ależ Sylwuniu13 - my mamy kasztankę romańską Brassową.

----------


## sylwia13

Ale super  :big grin:   Będziemy mogli zobaczyć na żywo dach i okienka wasze?

----------


## agana

*sylwia 13 napisała:*



> Czy ma ktoś Braasa Celtycką ciemnoczerwoną?


Ja takową posiadam  :big grin:

----------


## Monika $ Seba

my tez mamy celtycką tylko brązową- z gustami się nie dyskutuje..

----------


## ewelina_i_marek

sylwia13 napisała:




> Ale super  Będziemy mogli zobaczyć na żywo dach i okienka wasze?


Ależ oczywiście. W tygodniu na budowie bywam z partyzanta i tylko przed południem, ale w niedzielę jestem obowiązkowo - każdą. Zapraszam.

----------


## walker

Czy ktoś z Was wie czym różnią się modele: romańska Cisar i Frankfurter??

----------


## walker

> Czy ktoś z Was wie czym różnią się modele: romańska Cisar i Frankfurter??Pytam bo wyglądają niemal tak samo.


Dzwoniłem do doradcy małopolskiego firmy Braas. Dowiedziałem się że na dachówce romańskiej Cisar jest napisane Frankfurter, ponieważ ta pierwsza na niej bazuje, ma ten sam kształt.Jedyna (i najważniejsza) różnica między nimi to rodzaj powłoki,romańska jest gładsza.

----------


## prystelka

Czy ktoś może pokazać fotkę dachu pokrytego tą dachóweczką?  :Roll:  
Jakie dodatki wybraliście?Kolor rynien i cegły na komin?  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## prystelka

oj, nie wierzę że nikt nie ma fotki swojego dachu pokrytego tą dachówką
 :cry:

----------


## walker

tu są jakieś zdjęcia  http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...548&highlight=

----------


## kujurek

Witam a oto bras kolor kasztan



Tak właśnie ta dachóweczka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewelina_i_marek



----------


## prystelka

Bardzo dziękuję za fotki.Kolor na żywo podoba mi się , chociaż przyznam,że myślałam iż jest bardziej brązowy...  :Lol:  
Szkoda że nie widać jakie macie kominy...troszkę widać  :Evil:

----------


## ewelina_i_marek

Komin będzie tynkowany, w kolorze elewacji.

----------


## kujurek

W moim przypadku kominy zrobiłem z ciemno brązowej cegły klinkierowej, bo w takim kolorze mamy struktonit wykańczający pas podrynnowy i szczyciki nad balkonami.

----------


## kabietka

Proszę oto Braas kasztanowy z powłoką cisar  :big grin:  






Komin wygląda z bliska tak:



Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Zygul

Witam wszystkich, 
Przeglądam całe forum i wszystkie wątki dotyczące dachów. 
Pomóżcie się zdecydować. Dom w stylu lekko dworkowym - jak widac obok. 
Elewacja biała z dodatkami beżowymi albo szarymi w zależności od dachówki.
Dachówka cementowa BRAAS - to na pewno! 
Ale brązowa czy czarna? Celtycka czy Podwójne-S. Pokażcie swoje dachy błagam... 
Muszę podjąć decyzję w tym tygodniu.   :ohmy:

----------


## pluszku

czarny - bo bardziej uniwersalny
gdy zechcesz przemalowac elewacje to nie musisz nowego koloru dopasowywac do koloru dachowki
do czarnego wszystko pasuje

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

A może grafitiwy. Braas ma w sprzedaży dachówki  bez powłoki lumino i cisar. Wtedy dachówka jest w kolorze grafitowym. Identyczny kolor wtedy mają obróbki Veluxów. 
Oto nasz braas grafitowy podwójne s

----------


## carringtontomas

Ostatnio rozmawiając ze sprzedawcą powiedział mi, że Braas pomału odchodzi od produkcji podwójnego s - nie sprzedaje się tak dobrze jak celtycka czy romańska.
Teraz masz dachówkę z powłoką lumino lub cisar w cenie SS więc ludzie się decydują na nowsze rozwiązania.
Ja sam kilka dni temu kupiłem celtycką w kolorze czarnym. Materiał na dach kopertowy 140m2 wyszedł mnie po upustach 10-15% niecałe 8000.

Poza tym, podwójny S po kilku latach bleknie i wygląda bardziej na brunatny niż grafit   :big grin: 

Co do kupna Braasa - wiem, że ceny mają pójść niedługo w górę o 10% tak więc radzę się pospieszyć.

----------


## Zygul

> A może grafitiwy.


Jest to także jakiś pomysł... dziękuję... Dopuszczam nawet czarny dach i podbitkę w kolorze ciemnego drewna/brązu. Właśnie... jaka podbitka i kominy to kolejny zgryz...   :big grin:

----------


## Zygul

> Ja sam kupiłem celtycką w kolorze czarnym.


Mogę liczyć na fotkę? Będę zobowiązany. Mail ponizej.

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał Renatka&Petronek
> 
> A może grafitiwy.
> 
> 
> Jest to także jakiś pomysł... dziękuję... Dopuszczam nawet czarny dach i podbitkę w kolorze ciemnego drewna/brązu. Właśnie... jaka podbitka i kominy to kolejny zgryz...


proponuję wątek  elewacje  myślę, że znajdziesz tam wiele inspiracji dla siebie i zobaczysz różne zestawienia kolorystyczne.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał carringtontomas
> 
> Ja sam kupiłem celtycką w kolorze czarnym.
> 
> 
> Mogę liczyć na fotkę? Będę zobowiązany. Mail ponizej.


Jak już pisałem wcześniej - kupiłemją kilka dni temu więc nie ma jej jeszcze na dachu   :big grin:  
jak będzie to wrzucę.
mam zamiar w końcu założyć dziennik więc będziesz mogłą tam zobaczyć.
Poza tym zachęcam do odwiedzenia strony www.braas.pl tam jest wiele zdjęć z realizacji.

----------


## Zygul

> Poza tym zachęcam do odwiedzenia strony www.braas.pl tam jest wiele zdjęć z realizacji.


Tam jest wiele zdjęć? Przepraszam ale gdzie? Byłem tam dziesiątki razy i niewiele tam zdjęć.

----------


## YreQ

> Witam wszystkich, 
> Przeglądam całe forum i wszystkie wątki dotyczące dachów. 
> Pomóżcie się zdecydować. Dom w stylu lekko dworkowym - jak widac obok. 
> Elewacja biała z dodatkami beżowymi albo szarymi w zależności od dachówki.
> Dachówka cementowa BRAAS - to na pewno! 
> Ale brązowa czy czarna? Celtycka czy Podwójne-S. Pokażcie swoje dachy błagam... 
> Muszę podjąć decyzję w tym tygodniu.


Brązowa - taką bede miała ! p.s. Śliczny ten twoj domek

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie czarny lub grafit. Kominy można obłożyć płytką włóknocementową grafitową. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

*Andrzej Wilhelmi* a co to jest za płytka włókno - cementowa?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Plytki elewacyjne lub dachowe np. Struktonit firmy Euronit. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Poza tym, podwójny S po kilku latach bleknie i wygląda bardziej na brunatny niż grafit  
> .


Nie widzę związku z kształtem dachówki a ich większym czy mniejszym blednięciem  :big grin:  . To znaczy, że co romańska blaknie wolniej niż esówka z tej samej firmy?
Ja osobiście widziałem grafitowe dachy(rózne kształty) braasa 6-8 letnie i nie widziałem aby którakolwiek dachówka drastycznie różniła się od innych.

----------


## hala_k

> Zdecydowanie czarny lub grafit. Kominy można obłożyć płytką włóknocementową grafitową. Pozdrawiam.


Dekarze układają nam na dachu dachówkę cementową prodach w kolorze stalowym (bliski grafitowemu) a kominy będą obkładać płytkami struktonitu.
Jak ukończą pokażemy zdjęcia w galerii.

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał carringtontomas
> 
> 
> Poza tym, podwójny S po kilku latach bleknie i wygląda bardziej na brunatny niż grafit  
> .
> 
> 
> Nie widzę związku z kształtem dachówki a ich większym czy mniejszym blednięciem  . To znaczy, że co romańska blaknie wolniej niż esówka z tej samej firmy?
> Ja osobiście widziałem grafitowe dachy(rózne kształty) braasa 6-8 letnie i nie widziałem aby którakolwiek dachówka drastycznie różniła się od innych.


Tu nie chodzi o kształt tylko o brak powłoki.
Podwójne S nie miało powłoki lumino czy cisar bo ich jeszcze ni ebyło na rynku.

----------


## KaiM

Obecnie 2S ma powłokę Lumino - inaczej bym jej nie wybrał. Proszę zobaczyć jak wygląda mój dach: wole oko o proporcjach 1:5 pokryte zwykłą betonową dachówką zakładkową Braasa - podwójna esówka. Sami ocencie jak się udało (kliknijcie) :

----------


## kabietka

> Obecnie 2S ma powłokę Lumino - inaczej bym jej nie wybrał. Proszę zobaczyć jak wygląda mój dach: wole oko o proporcjach 1:5 pokryte zwykłą betonową dachówką zakładkową Braasa - podwójna esówka. Sami ocencie jak się udało (kliknijcie) :


]



Gratulacje !!
Pięknie położona dachówka na wolim oku :O)
Super!!

----------


## Zygul

Nie sądziłem, ze można taki efekt uzyskać dachówką cementową. Gratuluję! Jakie planujesz wykończenie dachu (obróbka blacharska, podbitka) jeśli idzie o kolorystykę?

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Napisał Renatka&Petronek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał carringtontomas
> 
> ...


No tak tu się zgadza, ale w powłoce cisar to już braas nie jest grafitowy tylko czarny jak smoła. Sąsiad ma czarny tegalit braasa i jest to zupełnie inny kolor niż grafit. Poza tym nam nie podobają się błyszczące dachy. Co innego czarny błyszczący(duży)samochód  :big grin:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

a ja mam grafitowego braasa (kładzie się  :big grin:  ) w powłoce Novo...bardzo matowy...

----------


## isztar

Celtycka czarna


a do tego zielona podbitka  :smile:

----------


## janusz_21

Zawsze i tylko ceglasto-czerwony, chałupa wygląda wtedy wesoło. Brąz jest smutny.  Czerni wystarczy na tamtym świecie, chyba, że gont.To taka moim zdaniem przejściowa moda i szpan lub silenie się na oryginalność.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

równie dobrze (w tonie Twojej wypowiedzi) mogę napisać, że ceglasto-czerwony jest oklepany i widać go na co drugiej  chałupie.

----------


## isztar

.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Zawsze i tylko ceglasto-czerwony, chałupa wygląda wtedy wesoło. Brąz jest smutny.  Czerni wystarczy na tamtym świecie, chyba, że gont.To taka moim zdaniem przejściowa moda i szpan lub silenie się na oryginalność.


Oryginalny lub szpanerski to będę jak sobie kupię Astona Martina DB9 a szary lub czarny dach w okolicy to ma u nas prawie co drugi dom. To gdzie tu oryginalność?  :Roll:

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! moja chałupa jest na wsi w Galicji, architekturą nawiązuje do tutejszego wsiowego budownictwa stąd moja ocena koloru dachu. Widzę obok swojej niestety te chałupy z aspiracjami co to mają być rezydencjami za wszelką cenę i śmiech mnie pusty ogarnia na ich widok . Co innego miasto teren podmiejski tam może być inaczej, ale i tam wybrałbym czerwoną może dlatego, że we Lwowie wszytkie dachy są czerwone i to jest piękne!

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! Do isztar-tak serio jest obok mnie domek w takich kolorach jakie mają być u Ciebie. To nie to, że ja mam białą chałupę z czerwonym dachem i tylko to jest ok, tak chciałem i już. Odnośnie tego domu, o którym wspomniałem chciałbym żebyś go zobaczył albo inny. Koniecznie radzę zobaczyć takie zestawienie, dla mnie w wydaniu obok nie do przyjęcia. Być może Twoje kolory będą żywe, soczyste Moja wiocha jest jakieś 25km od Żywca w stronę Suchej, i w tym wydaniu - odcieniu jest bez sensu. Brąz jest ładny i zieleń też tylko te odcienie! Chodzi mi po prostu o to żebyś nie żałował bo to pieniądze! Ja nie żałuję swojego wyboru jest tradycyjny, bezpretensjonalny i wsiowy jak okolica. Pozdrawiam i nie chcę się z nikim sprzeczać!

----------


## KaiM

> Nie sądziłem, ze można taki efekt uzyskać dachówką cementową. Gratuluję! Jakie planujesz wykończenie dachu (obróbka blacharska, podbitka) jeśli idzie o kolorystykę?


Dziękujemy, miło że się podoba. Kosztowało nas to trochę nerwów niestety ale efekt jest taki jak chcieliśmy (za 4 razem   :Wink2:  ). Obróbkę już mam ciemnobrązową dlatego jej nie widać nad tym OSB. Podbitkę planuję białą plastikową poziomą grubości około 30cm. Powinny powstać równe białe linie wokół domu na podbitce, na wolim oku oraz na czole balkonu. Ale wykonanie dopiero przyszły rok.

----------


## scat

Dziękujemy, miło że się podoba. Kosztowało nas to trochę nerwów niestety ale efekt jest taki jak chcieliśmy (za 4 razem   :Wink2:  ). Obróbkę już mam ciemnobrązową dlatego jej nie widać nad tym OSB. Podbitkę planuję białą plastikową poziomą grubości około 30cm. Powinny powstać równe białe linie wokół domu na podbitce, na wolim oku oraz na czole balkonu. Ale wykonanie dopiero przyszły rok.[/quote]

Hej własnie jestesmy na etapie poszukiwania dekarzy z cieslami aby pokryli nam dach z wolim oczkiem. Jednak wszyscy mówią ze musi byc tylko karpiówka, a tutaj jak widac da sie innaczej, pytanie tylko ile to było tansze od dachówki karpówki?

I jak rozmawiac z fachowcami? Moze jakies sugestie??

Pozdro

PS. Mozna prosic o wiecej fotek??

----------


## Lookita

Hmmm my bedziemy mieli-juz kupilismy Braasa grafitowego - podwojne S.Nasz monter mowi ze w Wawrze podobno kladl taka dachwoke i wyglad powala.Jakies osiedle tam jest..ja nie widzialem i zaluje ze jak skonczyl robote to fotek nie puscil.My ucielkismy przed podwyzka Braasa i zadatke 2000 i mam caly dach-okna polaciowe, z Lindabem , z robocizna juz zadatkowane  :Smile: )Teraz papierologia...szlag by to....

----------


## Betsi2006

Na www w mojej stopce zobaczysz brązową, matową dachówkę Braas. podwójne s

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Hej własnie jestesmy na etapie poszukiwania dekarzy z cieslami aby pokryli nam dach z wolim oczkiem. Jednak wszyscy mówią ze musi byc tylko karpiówka, a tutaj jak widac da sie innaczej, pytanie tylko ile to było tansze od dachówki karpówki?
> I jak rozmawiac z fachowcami? Moze jakies sugestie?


Można pokryć wole oczko dachówką BRAASa ale w stosunku 9x1 dachówkami połówkowymi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KaiM

> Napisał scat
> 
> Hej własnie jestesmy na etapie poszukiwania dekarzy z cieslami aby pokryli nam dach z wolim oczkiem. Jednak wszyscy mówią ze musi byc tylko karpiówka, a tutaj jak widac da sie innaczej, pytanie tylko ile to było tansze od dachówki karpówki?
> I jak rozmawiac z fachowcami? Moze jakies sugestie?
> 
> 
> Można pokryć wole oczko dachówką BRAASa ale w stosunku 9x1 dachówkami połówkowymi. Pozdrawiam.


Na nasz dach 300m2 2S kosztowała nas 14tys, dekarz wziął 9tys i nie doliczał nic za wole oko. Cieśla też nie. W tej kwocie z kosztów dodatkowych za wole oko pamiętam deski i papa pod wolim okiem oraz 600zł za dachówki połówkowe. Miałem wyceny karpiówki zaczynające się od 16tys ale to był czerwony Jopek. Za kolor jakiś ciekawszy kolejne +2 albo 3tys (z tego co pamiętam). Musisz również wziąć pod uwagę że do karpiówki zużywa się więcej łat i dekarz potrafi wziąć więcej bo jest bardziej pracochłonna. Nam przede wszystkim karpiówka się nie podobała.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Więcej łat zużywa się przy kryciu w łuskę a przy kryciu w koronkę tyle samo co pod dachowkę zakładkową. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KAJZERKA

Witam
Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru dachówki tez chcieliśmy BRAASA .Widziałam zdjęcia 
i jestem pod wrażeniem. Dachy są SUPER !!!!!!!!
Jedyne co chodzi mi po głowie to różnica międzydachówką cementową a ceramiczną .
Jeżeli możecie powiedzcie czy naprawdę dachówka ceramiczna jest dużo lepsza od cementowej. Wiem że ceną to na pewno się różnią ale co z resztą .....
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Betsi2006

Moim zdaniem nie różnią się niczym poza ceną.
Dachówka cementowa jest na prawdę bardzo ładna i dobra. Możesz wybrać matową lub lekko błyszczącą jak wolisz. Dachówki cementowe Brass są na prawdę warte przemyślenia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście co do funkcji to niczym się nie różnią. Gliniane są droższe bo do ich wytwarzania potrzebna jest wysokogatunkowa glina i energia do wypalania. Żywotność dachówek cementowych to około 80 lat a ceramicznych około 150. Należy się zastanowić czy potrzebna nam taka żywotność. Żadne inne elementy naszego domu tyle nie wytrzymają nie wspominając już jego mieszkańców. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dragon2006

Witam
Czy któryś z szanownych forumowiczów pokrył dach 
swojego domku tą właśnie dachówką,proszę się pochwalić.
Zastanawiam się nad kolorem czarnym,może ktoś ma,proszę 
o opinie.
Pozdr.

----------


## KaiM

polecam ten wątek

----------


## Zygul

> Na www w mojej stopce zobaczysz brązową, matową dachówkę Braas. podwójne s


Przepraszam ale nie widzę nic w stopce?   :ohmy:   Proszę o namiar na www   :big grin:

----------


## hala_k

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Zdecydowanie czarny lub grafit. Kominy można obłożyć płytką włóknocementową grafitową. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> Dekarze układają nam na dachu dachówkę cementową prodach w kolorze stalowym (bliski grafitowemu) a kominy będą obkładać płytkami struktonitu.
> Jak ukończą pokażemy zdjęcia w galerii.


Obiecane zdjęcie komina obłożonego płytką struktonit:

----------


## majki

Cześć
Mamy z Lepszą Połówką zagwozdkę   :Roll:  
Jakoś tak temat materiału na dach, zszedł na Brassa grafitowego cisar. No dobra ale jaki kolor okien do tego ... ?   :ohmy:  
Możecie coś poradzić ? Czytałem, że sporo z Was ma taki materiał na dachu, to okna pewno też jakieś macie   :Wink2:  
Podzielcie sie proszę Waszymi pomysłami / przykładami. Zdjęcia mile widziane, lub info że macie zdjęcia w dzienniku.

dzięki z góry i pozdrawiam

majki

----------


## Stelka

My będziemy mieli Brassa czarnego i okna białe.Do grafitu również pasują białe okna,ale to kwestia gustu.

----------


## majki

OK - dopowiem - okna białe nie chcemy mieć. Zawężam krąg propozycji   :Wink2:   :Confused:  

pozdrawiam, majki

PS. Myślimy wstępnie o okleinie typu "brzoza", coś jasnego ...   :Roll:

----------


## Lookita

to ja juz nie wiem,w koncu,czarny macie czy grafit?ja zakupilem podwojne S grafitowe,pewnie czarny jest w pochmurny dzien...ale mysle,ze czarny i grafit ot ten sam kolor.....ja bede miec okna drewniane -ciemny mahon....ale pod dach to raczej dobiore elewacje,parapety....ale nie okna do dachowki....

----------


## magpie101

Zloty dab, zobacz sobie na strone Reziego.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=99113

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Magpie, otwierając ten temat od razu pomyslałam o domu Reziego i chciałam dać link do jego domku  :Lol:   :Wink2:  
U mnie również przy grafitowym dachu będą okna w okleinie złoty dąb, tzn. już są.

----------


## majki

agnieszkakusi, magpie - dzięki   :smile:  
agnieszkakusi - w dzienniku widze jeszcze nie masz zdjęć, masz jakieś żeby pokazać jak to wygląda ?

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## magpie101

No wlasnie Agnieszko ostatnio strasznieeee zaniedbalas dziennik  :Evil:  .
Prosze o uzupelnienie i nadrobienie wiadomosci budowlanych.
A tak na powaznie to dlaczego tak dlugo nic nie piszesz w dzienniku? Jestem ciekawa jak tam u Ciebie postepuja prace?

----------


## ANIAILIS

u mnie również grafitowy braas cisar i okna złoty dąb  :smile:

----------


## prystelka

Też jestem zainteresowana tym tematem.Ostatnio jednak spodobały mi się okna w kolorze orzech.Może ktoś ma takie...  :oops:

----------


## majania

> Też jestem zainteresowana tym tematem.Ostatnio jednak spodobały mi się okna w kolorze orzech.Może ktoś ma takie...


Jeszce nie mam, ale planujemy do dachówki w kolorze antracyt okna w kolorze orzech  :smile:

----------


## levior

my rowniez w planach okna orzech i brass cisar antracyt

pzodr
p

----------


## majki

Dzięki wszystkim za wypowiedzi   :big grin:  
Ale zachęcam dalej, wszelkie opinie mile widziane, zdjęcia nam wszystkim ( stojącym przed wyborem ) się przydadzą   :big tongue:  

pozdrawiam, majki

PS. Rezi - dzięki   :big grin:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

dziękuję za zainteresowanie moim dziennikiem  :oops:  
juz niedługo coś napiszę. Zaniedbałam, bo nie mam zbyt wiele czasu i na forum wpadam z doskoku. Poza tym nie mam aktualnych zdjęć (nie mam cyfrówki), ale we wtorek będą już wywołane więc wstawię zdjęcia i je opiszę. Chociaż i tak nie będą tak całkiem aktualne, bo roboty idą bardzo do przodu..

----------


## szuna

złoty dąb wychodzi jakiś takiś żółty? a nie zastanawialiście się nad dębem bagiennym i biała albo ecru elewacja?

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

My mamy Braas grafitowy podwójne s i okna w kolorze orzech ciemny. Nam się bardzo to zestawienie podoba.

----------


## majania

> My mamy Braas grafitowy podwójne s i okna w kolorze orzech ciemny. Nam się bardzo to zestawienie podoba.


A możesz wkleic zdjęcie? będę wdzięczna  :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maggie

U nas też romańska grafitowa cisar i okna złoty dąb. Zdjęcia są w stopce, choć jeszcze niewiele widać, bo okna oklejone taśmą.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Maggie, tylko nie trzymaj taśmy zbyt długo. Jest coraz cieplej, możesz mieć problem z jej zdjęciem.

----------


## kisor

Wybieramy właśnie dachówke. Padło na braasa. Mamy wyliczenie celtyckiej ciemnoczerwona z powłoką lumino. A czym Lumino różni się od powłoki Cisar, może jeszcze zmienimy zdanie.

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienia

Kasia

----------


## levior

hej,

roznice techniczne opisane masz na stronie, ale pewnie fajnie bedzie uslyszec rowniez praktkow

roznica w cenie - na korzysc lumino

mat/blysk - tu tez jest roznica dla mnie na korzysc lumino ... POLECAM ZOBACZYC OBIE NA CZYIMS DACHU

pozdr
pawel

----------


## amphi

Witam,

Wlasnie kupilem dachowke Braas - celtycka, czarna limino. Braas pisze, ze dachowki sa barwione w masie. A tu sie okazuje, ze z tylu dachowka wcale nie jest czarna, raczej o kolorze zblizonym do cementu. Wiec jak to jest z tym barwieniem?

----------


## gogo5660

tak samo jak z kostka bauma sa barwione tylko od gory a to ze od spodu jest kolor podobny do cementu... bo to jest cement takie cos wynika tylko z oszczednosci na barwniku...

----------


## 37°C

> dachowki sa barwione w masie


W masie ... n.p. kryjącej lub zewętrznej, lub ... całej. 
Taki to już język marketingowy. 
Jak znaleźć klienta i jak zasugerować mu swoją prawdę o produkcie?
Jak widać Braas robi to dobrze.
A tak wogóle, co ci przeszkadza, że nie jest barwione w całej masie?
Wiele tekstyliów podobnie się barwi i nie ma z tym problemów, aż do momentu wywinięcia materiału na "lewą" stronę. Czy będziesz kłaść dachówkę na "lewą" stronę?   :Wink2:  
.

----------


## Paweł Czernecki

Rupp Ceramika antracyt jest brązowa w środku.

----------


## gogo5660

> Rupp Ceramika antracyt jest brązowa w środku.


Rupp z tego co wiem robi ceramike a pozatym troszke rozni sie cena w porownaniu do brassa

----------


## 37°C

> Napisał Paweł Czernecki
> 
> Rupp Ceramika antracyt jest brązowa w środku.
> 
> 
> Rupp z tego co wiem robi ceramike


Toż napisał o tym *Paweł Czernecki*!
.

----------


## amphi

wobce tego doprecyzuje pytanie (glownie do osob posiadajacych ta dachowke). Czy dachowka braas czarna, lumino celtycka powinna tak wygladac:







Jakos to barwienie w masie jest slabiutkie.. Czy to standard czy trafila mi sie jakas kiepska partia?

----------


## Paweł Czernecki

Mam w domu jedną dachówkę i barwienie jest takie jak na twoich zdjęciach. Za to druga strona jest bardzo ładna  :smile:

----------


## prystelka

Petronek, czekamy na fotki  :Wink2:

----------


## Kacperski1

:Lol:  u wszystkich producentów barwienie w masie tak właśnie wygląda!
Czerwona z tyłu jest różowata, a brązowa - beżowata.
Barwienie w masie nie oznacza całej dachówki w jednym kolorze.

----------


## luk__25

Za to creaton cerra pfanne miedź jest z każdej strony i wewnątrz taka sama  :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kacperski1

Ale to co innego bo to ceramika!

----------


## ramsey1981

Pilnie potrzebuje tej informacji, a na stronie producenta, jakos nikt o tym nie wspomnial  :smile: ) Moze ktos wie przypadkiem? 
Pawel

----------


## malgoss

Podejrzewam że klasyczne jak z większością - 240szt./pal.

----------


## amphi

Braas pakuje dachowke celtycka w paczki z foli termokurczliwej po 40 sztuk. 6 takich paczek mamy ulozonych na jednej palecie. Zerknij na zdjecie w dzienniku budowy, tam bardzo dobrze to widac (mozna sobie policzyc  :smile:  )

----------


## Slawek 9

Cześc,

Czy ktos z Was ma moze dachówkę Braas Tegalit (grafit) i mógłby mi wysłac zdjecie ?

Wlasnie zastanawiam sie pomiedzy Creaton Domino a Braas Tegalit ...

Może są jeszcze jakies inne dachowki o podobnym ksztalcie

Slawek

----------


## Witos

http://bau.klimt.org/gallery/holzbau2/IMG_0012 
na tej stronie jest troche wiecej fotek 
Ja jeszcze nie mam ale jestem już zdecydowany na ta dachówkę . Ogólnie nie widziałem dachu na żywca, chyba będe pierwszy w miom mieście.

----------


## archi999

Witam,

Ja także zdecydowałem się na Tegalit. W Gdansku  jest chyba tylko jeden dom z taką dachówką (mam foto z tel kom, ale nie wiem jak je wkleić do wiadomości ?). Te dachówki nie miały jeszcze z pewnością powłoki "Cisar" a obecny stan wizualny ich powierzchni jest cokolwiek matowy z zielonym nalotem, ale kształt jest ok !
Jeśli potrzebne foto proszę o adres @-mail.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Witos

Tu mam cos podobnego nawet lepiej wykonane ma zakończenie ale nie wiem czy jest u nas dostępna. http://www.erlus.de/index.php?lg=de&...=18&art=3&wg=4
Traktujcie to raczej jako ciekawostke.

----------


## archi999

> ma zakończenie


... no właśnie to zakończenie - cały urok tegalitu to b. proste zakończenie tej dachówki bez wyobleń, zaokrągleń itd...
Ja widzę kolosalną różnicę   :big grin:  na korzyść tegalitu  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## Pani Koala

Taaak, fajny ten tegalit. I mało kto ma... Bo mało komu uda się dostać. W lutym termin realizacji tegalitu podawano mi "może wrzesień". Od tygodnia mam (prawie- zabrakło 80 dachówek skrajnych  :Evil:  ) romańską cisar antracyt

----------


## Witos

Pani Koalo 
Wstaw fotki lub wyślij jak masz jakieś?

----------


## Witos

> ma zakończenie
> 			
> 		
> 
> ... no właśnie to zakończenie - cały urok tegalitu to b. proste zakończenie tej dachówki bez wyobleń, zaokrągleń itd...
> Ja widzę kolosalną różnicę   na korzyść tegalitu  
> 
> pozdrawiam


To fakt mi chodziło o zamek górny pisząc zakończenie. A propo wyoblenia w tegalicie jest to prosto ucięte a raczej urwane i to jest mankament bo to najgorzej wykończony fragment dachówki. Z bliska to widać z daleka nie. Dzisiaj podjadę do Brassa i sie zapytam ile trzeba czekać, Pani Koala mnie przeraziła   :ohmy:

----------


## Pani Koala

Mam na razie tylko paskudną fiotkę z komórki. Dzisiaj będą lepsze zdjęcia, to zamienię

----------


## Witos

Pani Koalo to poproszę na e-maila. Jednocześnie dzięki archi999 za fotki.

----------


## archi999

Witam, Wlaśnie hurtownia w gdańsku otrzymała mój TEGALIT GRAFIT - jest super - czekałem ok 4 tygodni.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Witos

Jak będziesz kładł to zrób foty.

----------


## Kacperski1

:Lol:  A nie przeraża cena - to jednak tylko cement,jest jeszcze oprócz domina b.ciekawa Terra Piatta.W ofercie Nelskampa też jest płaska dachówka.Namawiam na rozglądnięcie się.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## iwonaszczytno

ale to Braas coś więcej niż cement   :Lol:   dla niektórych to prawie wyrocznia  :Wink2:

----------


## Witos

Braas Tegalit może i cement, ale dla kogoś kto odróżnia Partenon od Panteonu to nie tylko cement.  :big grin:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

A niby co ? bo jak dla mnie to tylko kawałek pomalowanego betonu tyle że płaski  :Wink2:   osobiście nie kupiła bym tego w tej cenie, ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje

----------


## ANRAMI

a ja bym kupiła nawet za wieksza cene bo  widziałam dom z tym dachem  wyglada obłędnie ,niestety charakter mojego  domu nie bardzo pozwala  na ten wybor i mamy celtycką zycze powodzenia   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## archi999

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/8...2008158wb5.jpg

http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8...2008128yh3.jpg

pozdrawiam

----------


## Witos

No niezłe. Już myślałem ze zapomniałeś o tym wątku. Aż nie mogę sie doczekać swojego dachu.

----------


## archi999

chetnie przeslę wiecej zdjęć TEGALT'u na @-maila ([email protected]), pewnie będą lepszej jakości - dachówa jest b. krucha...ale efekkt... super OK - jak czarne lustro... !!!!!!!!

pozdrawiam zainteresowanych

----------


## belfego

Wybrałem kasztanową romańską oraz jasnobrązowe rynny z powyższej firmy.

----------


## majcia

Ja mam Cisara grafitową na dachu od sierpnia 2007. Rynny mam Plannja. Dachowka wyglada super. Mimo trudnosci z jej zdobyciem ( czekalam na nia prawie 4 miesiace   :Evil:  ) jakbym miala drugi raz wybierac zrobilabym to samo   :big grin:

----------


## w.m.

Ja też zamówiłem Braas Cisar podówjne S kolor grafit

pozdrawiam

----------


## w.m.

Ja też zamówiłem Braas Cisar podówjne S kolor grafit

pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekp71

ja akurat nie mam braasa, ale to byl rodzaj dachowki jaka bralem pod uwage,
to dobra dachowka, z solidna powloka, w dobrej cenie,

----------


## tomasz105

Witam

Ja sie zastanawiam czy wybrać braas cisar czy dachówke ceramiczna robena lub cos podobnego z innej firmy. Mam problem ceramiczna czy cementowa? Doradżcie coś.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekp71

no to masz dokladnie taki dylemat jaki mialem ja sam  :wink: 

wybralem robena - zdecydowala estetyka, bardziej mi sie podobal kolor i ksztalt dachowki,

----------


## Jurek_Z

Mam Cisar w kolorze kasztanowym, wygląda ekstra. Rynny Marley w kolorze miedzianym. Według mnie pasują lepiej niż brązowe, ale to rzecz gustu   :big grin:

----------


## Nat2004

Jurek
Jaki kolor okien i klinkieru na komin? Wszystko bardzo dobrze dobrane.
Ja też kupiłam taką dachówkę i mam problem z doborem koloru drzwi wejściowych,bramy garażowej oraz klinkieru na kominy i słupy .Okna zamówiłam w kolorze MACORE,zbliżony do dachówki.
Pozdrawiam ,Natalia

----------


## mija74

Witam!
Dostałam propozycję 12-13% upustu od cen katalogowych na dachówkę i wszystkie akcesoria (czyli dach na gotowo). Dach 260m, dwuspadowy z lukarną, dachówka podwójne S, powłoka Cisar, ceglany. Jak to wyglądało u Was? Moge coś jeszcze uzyskać czy to max.upust?

----------


## mija74

Witam! 
Dostałam propozycję 12-13% upustu od cen katalogowych na dachówkę i wszystkie akcesoria (czyli dach na gotowo). Dach 260m, dwuspadowy z lukarną, dachówka podwójne S, powłoka Cisar, ceglany. Jak to wyglądało u Was? Moge coś jeszcze uzyskać czy to max.upust?

----------


## tower

u nas grafit romańska cisar. Na podstawową dachówkę 18%, lewe, prawe, gąsiory 12%, pozostałe akcesoria od 15 do 20%. Oczywiście upusty od cen katalogowych. Pozdrawiam

----------


## prawiejakinzynier

ja wysępiłem 15 % jakieś pół roku temu (woj. małopolskie). walcz o swoje, bo konkurencja duża.

Tomek

----------


## sailor_ro

Mysle,ze spokojnie mozesz wywalczyc wiecej,tak jak pisza przedmówcy,rzecz polega na tym, którym posrednikiem z kolei jest twoj handlowiec np. ja byłem w dwóch składach w jednym na Roben na dachowke podstawowa oferowali mi 12%,a w drugim 15%.Przy czym potem sie okazało,ze ten drugi bierze to prosto z fabryki,a ten pierwszy zaopatruje sie u tego drugiego ( i jako firma ma upust w okolicach 18%,wiec wiecej dac nie moze).Zycie.

----------


## Ramot

23% na dachówkę, 16% na gąsiory i całą resztę. Bardziej miarodajne jest chyba jednak sprawdzenie ceny końcowej. Wszystko zależy od jakiej kwoty udzielony jest rabat.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dokładnie tak. Ja jestem w stanie dać 90% rabatu  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam2007

> 23% na dachówkę, 16% na gąsiory i całą resztę. Bardziej miarodajne jest chyba jednak sprawdzenie ceny końcowej. Wszystko zależy od jakiej kwoty udzielony jest rabat.



Dokładnie. Nagimnną praktyka jest to ,że skład zawyża cene po to by dać więcej upustu.Taki nieby marketing jak we wszystkich hipermarketach.
Liczy się cena końcowa a nie rabat.  :Wink2:

----------


## adam2007

> 23% na dachówkę, 16% na gąsiory i całą resztę. Bardziej miarodajne jest chyba jednak sprawdzenie ceny końcowej. Wszystko zależy od jakiej kwoty udzielony jest rabat.



Dokładnie. Nagimnną praktyka jest to ,że skład zawyża cene po to by dać więcej upustu.Taki niby marketing jak we wszystkich hipermarketach.
Liczy się cena końcowa a nie rabat.  :Wink2:

----------


## wojciaszek

upust upustowi nie równy,weż ofertę z różnych hurtowni i wybierz najatrakcyjniejszą ofertę  :Lol:

----------


## hybris

mi się udało utargować 19887367% rabatu. fajnie, co nie? wiesz, producent do tej pory mi płaci za to, że mógł położyć swoją dachówkę na moim dachu  :wink:

----------


## mija74

Gratuluję! Twoja pomoc i rady jak zawsze bezcenne!

----------


## hybris

Ależ doprawdy nie ma czego! i nie musisz się tak podlizywać!

poza tym, jeżeli zadajesz pytanie: jaki rabat udało się wam wytargować, to równie dobrze możesz zapytać o to ile aniołów udało wam się umieścic na ostrzu igły. Doprawdy, nonsensowne pytanie, bo jeżeli nawet ja ci powiem, że rabat fabryczny partii końcowej wynosi 70%, to i tak na nic to tobie, chyba, że stac cię na wykupienie całej partii końcowej - bo rabat dotyczy całości. :wink: 

buziaczki i całuski!

----------


## Ramot

przecież niemal przed chwilą był ten same temat   :Roll:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...tu,t143525.htm

----------


## aniapz

Witam!
Nie chcę zaczynać nowego wątku, więc odgrzewam stary. Jestem zdecydowana na Braasa, tylko zastanawiam się czy brać najtańszą celtycką, czy warto dopłacić za podwójne S cisar. Ta druga o wiele bardziej mi się podoba, ale jest droższa. Poradźcie proszzę.

----------


## walker

Witam
Osobiście wybrałbym podwójne S ze względu na powłokę Cisar, która jest duużo gładsza niż Lumino a przez to bardziej odporna na brud i warunki atmosferyczne,poza tym lepiej się prezentuje.
Obecnie wg katalogu różnica w cenie między podwójne S a Celtycką wynosi niecałe 16%,nie będę pisał czy to dużo czy mało.Wszystko zależy od zasobności portfela.Na moim dachu leży Romańska (z powłoką Cisar).
Wybór należy do Ciebie :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## w.m.

W grudniu położyłem na dachu Podwójne S Cisar kolor grafitowy. Dla mnie super wygląd. Dach wielospadowy. Około 280 mk. Polecam. 
pozdr

w.m.

----------


## justyna_m

u nas romańska grafitowa cisar ... do obejrzenia w dzienniku

Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni mimo iz ceramiczna wyszłaby nas taniej (co prawda braas - więc nie wysokiej jakości) 


pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Ta druga o wiele bardziej mi się podoba, ale jest droższa.


Pamiętaj, że żywotność takiego dachu to kilkadziesiąt lat więc jak Ci się bardziej podoba to zdecydowanie należy kupić droższą i wato! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## enickman

no niezłe towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji tutaj mamy  :Smile:

----------


## MZ-ta

Zastanawiamy się nad położeniem tej dachówki, ale zanim dokonamy ostatecznego wyboru bardzo zależy nam na obejrzeniu jej na jakimś dachu. 
Będę wdzięczna za informację gdzie w okolicach Warszawy stoi domek z taką dachówką. 

Pozdrawiam
MZ-ta

----------


## Julies

i jak? może nowe propozycje lub zdjęcia?

bo męczy mnie temat okien bardzo   :cool:

----------


## coulignon

> i jak? może nowe propozycje lub zdjęcia?
> 
> bo męczy mnie temat okien bardzo


jak dach sazary to okna też szare - no nie?  :Wink2:

----------


## lolita78

Witam, chciałbym sie dowiedzie z jakiej firmy zamawialeś te okna, czy masz drzwi wejsciowe i drzwi garazoweć w tym samym kolorze?

----------


## coulignon

> Witam, chciałbym sie dowiedzie z jakiej firmy zamawialeś te okna, czy masz drzwi wejsciowe i drzwi garazoweć w tym samym kolorze?


okna to jezierski, drzwi też szare z firmy CAL. Mozna obejrzeć w moim dzienniku.

----------


## Kebuz

Witam
U nas dachówka Braas czarna celtycka okna drewniane machoń

----------


## lolita78

Dzieki Coulignon   :big grin:

----------


## a_pawel

Zamieszczam zdjęcia. Powiem jedynie - długo szukałem dachówek o takim wyglądzie (i oczywiście czekałem na nie  :Biggrin: ). Nie zawiodłem się. W realu gdzie indziej widziałem tylko jedną budowę z tym rozwiązaniem. Dachówki wyglądają zarąbiście. Sąsiedzi, którzy się budują chcą też takie same  :wink: 

http://www.gryzyna.pl/tegalit/1.jpg
http://www.gryzyna.pl/tegalit/2.jpg
http://www.gryzyna.pl/tegalit/3.jpg
http://www.gryzyna.pl/tegalit/4.jpg
http://www.gryzyna.pl/tegalit/5.jpg
http://www.gryzyna.pl/tegalit/6.jpg
http://www.gryzyna.pl/tegalit/7.jpg
http://www.gryzyna.pl/tegalit/8.jpg

----------


## michalowa

Witam!
Efekt rewelacyjny!
W naszym projekcie też sugerowano taką dachówkę. Jakie są koszty takiego dachu? "Na oko" mam podobą powierzchnię, bez lukarn.
Pozdrawiam

aga

----------


## akarolak

też rozważam tą dachówkę. Niestety nie widziałem w realu a znalazłem ostatnio zdjecia na których ma paskudną krawędż- czy tak faktycznie macie w swoich? czy jest widoczne  przy dachu parterowego domu?

----------


## slavkor

Witam wszystkich!
Szukam JAKICHKOLWIEK informacji na temat tej dachówki (jak w tytule). Jedyne informacje jakie posiadam na ten temat pochodzą ze strony producenta, Widziałem je na żywo (kilka ułożonych obok siebie), wiem ile kosztują - to wszystko co wiem. Interesują mnie jednak WSZELKIE informacje , zdjęcia z realizacji, nie wspomnę już o możliwości zobaczenia takiej dachówki ułożonej na dachu w realu - byłoby super. Jestem ze śląska cieszyńskiego i będę wdzięczny za każdą informację :smile:

----------


## tdo

> Witam!
> Efekt rewelacyjny!
> W naszym projekcie też sugerowano taką dachówkę. Jakie są koszty takiego dachu? "Na oko" mam podobą powierzchnię, bez lukarn.
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> aga


Rzeczywiście ta krawędź jest fatalna, widziałem wystawkę z tych dachówek, która nie była czyszczona przez dłuższy czas i niestety ta porowata krawędź zachodzi brudem, na graficie wygląda to nieciekawie. Pytając o tą dachówkę w pewnym składzie sprzedawca powiedział że wkrótce ten problem producent wyeliminuje, zobaczymy …

----------


## piogron

Ile płacilieśice za m2 tej dachówki. Ja jeszcze rozważam Turmalin z RuppCeramiki, wygląda podobnie ale jest ceramiczna.

----------


## IZA30

Piękne zestawienia
u mnie będzie również brass cisar grafitowy i oczywiscie złoty dąb okienka a elewacja jaśniutka  :smile:

----------


## petervdo

udało się zobaczyć  ?
może masz już na dachu ?
jeśli tak to wypada pokazać  :smile:

----------


## slavkor

tak widziałem te dachówkę w Wilkowicach za Bielskiem

tak mam już na dachu tą dachówke
zdjęcia pokazane w wątku "pokażcie swoje dachy"

----------


## petervdo

> tak widziałem te dachówkę w Wilkowicach za Bielskiem
> 
> tak mam już na dachu tą dachówke
> zdjęcia pokazane w wątku "pokażcie swoje dachy"


to jakaś hurtownia czy u kogoś ?
cena katalogowa czy niższa ?  :wink:

----------


## slavkor

dachówke widziałem w dwóch prywatnych domach - jedna kolor rustykalny(którą ja mam) a na drugim domu była grafitowa (prawie czarna)
dachówki kupiłem po 3,17pln brutto podstawowa, reszty nie pamiętam.

----------


## mariankx

Witam w lipcu będe na etapie dachu i zastanawiam się pomiędzy gontem bitumicznym a Dachówka Braas - proszę o wypowiedź

----------


## EMW

Polecam strony :
1. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ont-bitumiczny
2.http://www.grupy.otopr.pl/gont-bitum...sn,853101.html

My zastanawialiśmy się nad opcją dachówka czy blachodachówka. Jednak dostaliśmy bardzo dobrą ofertę na dachówkę brassa i zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę. Materiał wyszedł w cenie blachodachówki. Zanim zdecydujesz się lub nie na gont sprawdź też ceny wykonania. Nasz wykonawca od razu zapytał czy chcemy kryć dachówką czy gontem i odniosłem wrażenie, że nie jest jakiś chętny na gont, choć nam to nie robiło różnicy bo wcale nie braliśmy pod uwagę gontu.

----------


## dorben

Hej ja mam Brassa, co do trwałości nie mogę się wypowiedziec,bo dopiero co dach położony(choć tak na chłopski rozum wydaje się dużo trwalszy niż pokrycie bitumicne), ale co do jakości i estetyki - wszyscy byliśmy mile zaskoczeni. Dachówka śliczna, z gładką powierzchnią, bardzo łatwa do ułożenia i w bardzo dobrej cenie - dach do obejrzenia w dzienniku. POzdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To są pokrycia nieporównywalne. Pokrycie z gontu bitumicznego będzie droższe od pokrycia z dachówki cementowej. Nie ma ja BRAAS. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Tym razem nie zgadzam się z Tobą  Andrzeju. Gont będzie sporo tańszy. Jan.

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Jak beton to tylko Braas , najlepiej w powłoce Cisar...

----------


## popiz

Również wybrałem dachówkę Brasa bałtycką choć na początku miała być blachodachówka- cenowo wychodzi podobnie, oczywiście biorąc pod uwagę lepszą blachę( ja brałem pod uwagę Ruuki). Wybór padł na Bałtycką, bo Celtycka, którą miałem zamawiając na samym początku przegrała wg mnie rywalizacje jeśli chodzi o powłokę. Wziąłem obie dachówki do ręki i od razu wiedziałem którą wezmę, Celtycka jest bardziej chropowata i jakby trochę jaśniejsza w moim odczuciu, ale na dachu pewnie jedna i druga by się ładnie prezentowała( z przewaga bałtyckiej  :Smile:  hehe ). Poniżej podaje link do zdjęcia które wykonałem wczoraj- po lewej jest dachówka bałtycka"bardzie błyszcząca", a po prawej celtycka. Wiem, że w temacie jest prośba o opinie, ale ja się na tym nie znam. Może fotki pomogą.
http://picasaweb.google.com/Zulkowsk...62552979778514

----------


## tlalken

Mam Braas Celtycka czarną - superrrr

----------


## Wojtek Złotnicki

Wpierw to zobacz co masz w projekcie na dachu. Jeśli gont to prawdopodobnie powinieneś udać się do konstruktora, żeby przeliczył przekroje więźby dachowej pod dachówkę, jeśli się na nią zdecydujesz. Jest ona sporo cięższa od gontu i wymaga mocniejszej konstrukcji. Osobiście polecam dachówkę, choć i gont nie jest złym materiałem.

----------


## mariankx

Z konstrukcją dachu nie mam problemu ponieważ mogę jeszcze wybrać mam czas i dzięki za odpowiedzi mam 210m2 dachu i wybiorę braas, gość wyliczył mi koszt całego dachu materiał + robota + wszystkie inne dodatki (rynny, okucia, malowanie itp) nie przekroczy mi 30 tyś. zł

----------


## tlalken

Cena bardzo podejrzana, obyś nie musial zakladać nowego wątku, że cos z dachem nie tak. Mam nadzieje, że w tych 30tys. nie ma wliczonego drzewa

----------


## cdx

Witam,

Stoję przed wyborem dachówki. Wykonawca dachu namawia mnie bardzo na dachówkę Braasa z powłoką Cisar. Wg niego rewelacja. Przyznam szczerze, że zawsze myślałem o ceramice. 
Wobec tego drodzy forumowicze... pomocy!!!

Kto ma taką dachówkę? jak się sprawuje? Czy jesteście zadowoleni? Może mógłby ktoś służyć jakimiś fotkami?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## majkot

Właśnie jestem po wycenie dachu.Zdecydowaliśmy się na brassa cisar.Ma go na dachu mój brat. Wygląda bardzo dobrze.No i ta cena ,o 5tys niższa niż ceramika.Gwarancja 30 lat.Ja w każdym razie jestem zdecydowana.

----------


## Rysieklbn

Przede wszystkim musisz wziąć po uwagę, że dachówka jest bardzo podobna do ceramiki jeśli chodzi o wygląd. Cementówka no to wiadomo, bardzo mała nasiąkliwość(ok.1%), podobna waga do ceramiki ale zdecydowanie niższa cena. Jest tez mniej odporna na uszkodzenia mechaniczne od ceramiki, choć z drugiej strony co nam może stać się na dachu?

Cisar jest to nowa technologia którą na razie posiada tylko Brass, a ich poprzednia technologia Lumino(od 2003 roku bodajże)  teraz dopiero jest wprowadzana przez Euronit. Rożnica w cenie miedzy Lumino a Cisarem jest tak niewielka że nie opłaca się kupować Lumino.


To zależy jaka kwotą dysponujesz, jesli masz kase na ceramike, kup ją. Jesli wahasz się miedzy blachą a dachówką cementową Brass z powłoką Cisar lub inną cementową kup Brassa.

Uważam, że jest to najlepsza opcja w cementówce.

----------


## rosek

Cisar czy Lumino to szumna nazwa marketingowa a nie jakaś kosmiczna technologia. Podobnie jak w ceramice Creaton wymyśla nazwy dla procesów wypalania dachówek "na stojąco" lub "leżąco". Jedną dachówkę zachwalają za to że jest wypalana na leżąco a drugą że na stojąco :big lol:

----------


## cdx

> Cisar czy Lumino to szumna nazwa marketingowa a nie jakaś kosmiczna technologia. Podobnie jak w ceramice Creaton wymyśla nazwy dla procesów wypalania dachówek "na stojąco" lub "leżąco". Jedną dachówkę zachwalają za to że jest wypalana na leżąco a drugą że na stojąco


To sądzisz, że między Lumino a Cisar a nie ma żadnej różnicy? Ponadto nie różnią się one niczym od dachówek innych producentów?

----------


## majkot

> To sądzisz, że między Lumino a Cisar a nie ma żadnej różnicy? Ponadto nie różnią się one niczym od dachówek innych producentów?


Oczywiście ,że jest różnica.Wystarczy popatrzeć i dotknąć.Dachówka z powłoką cisar jest gładsza.Musisz odpowiedzieć sobie czego oczekujesz.Chcesz taniej ,czy wolisz chwalić się ceramiką.W wątku pokażcie swoje dachy jest wiele dachów z brassa-przejżyj.Wyglądają naprawdę bardzo ładnie.Ja wybierałam patrząc również na cenę, bo jednak tu 5 tys,tam10 i można zaoszczędzić niezłą kwotkę.Nie spotkałam nikogo kto by żałował wyboru brassa.Po pół roku już nikt nie będzie zwracał uwagi na to co masz na dachu, a zajmiesz się wnętrzem.Wybór należy i tak do ciebie.Zrób sobie kilka wycen i skonfrontuj.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Mam Bałtycką w powłoce Cisar, grafitowa. Dach robiony pod koniec jesieni. Na razie nie spadła  :smile:

----------


## rosek

> To sądzisz, że między Lumino a Cisar a nie ma żadnej różnicy? Ponadto nie różnią się one niczym od dachówek innych producentów?


a czy ja napisałem że nie ma różnicy? odniosłem się tylko do postu w którym Lumino/Cisiar nazwano TECHNOLOGIĄ.

----------


## cdx

> a czy ja napisałem że nie ma różnicy? odniosłem się tylko do postu w którym Lumino/Cisiar nazwano TECHNOLOGIĄ.


Nie będę się spierał o to co napisałeś ani tym bardziej o tym co miałeś na myśli, bo jak pokazuje praktyka tego forum do niczego to nie prowadzi. Wątek dotyczy opinii na temat konkretnego typu dachówki, konkretnego producenta. Jeśli więc ma ktoś doświadczenia w tym temacie, bardzo proszę o opinie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> odniosłem się tylko do postu w którym Lumino/Cisiar nazwano TECHNOLOGIĄ.


A niby czym to jest jak nie technologią pokrycia? A w czym Ci przeszkadza słowo technologia? BRAAS ma aktualnie najlepsze dachówki cementowe i nie jest to żadna szumna nazwa marketingowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

technologia to jest cała produkcja takich dachówek, a to że ktoś pomalują ją raz więcej to nie nazwałbym tego odrazu dumnie technologią Cisar. Jak pomaluje dachówkę 4 razy i będzie jeszcze gładsza to moge to nazwać niesamowitą technologią imienia Roska? I wcale nie zaprzecza to, że Braas ma najlepsze dachówki cementowe. 

a o tym jak marketingowcy wciskają kity przytocze na przykladzie Nelskamp. Ta prezentacja http://www.hellmi.pl/uploads/41/Pras...Tminimizer.ppt strona 9. Wyliczają ile to zaoszczędzili CO2 produkując dachówkę cementową a nie ceramiczna, tylko zapomnieli dodać, że cement powstaje z wypalania i to w wyższych temperaturach niż ceramika i suma sumarum wytworzy się jeszcze więcj CO2. No coż, ale można tego nie dodać do obliczeń i chwalić sie rzekomą ekologicznością produkcji.

----------


## cdx

> technologia to jest cała produkcja takich dachówek, a to że ktoś pomalują ją raz więcej to nie nazwałbym tego odrazu dumnie technologią Cisar. Jak pomaluje dachówkę 4 razy i będzie jeszcze gładsza to moge to nazwać niesamowitą technologią imienia Roska? I wcale nie zaprzecza to, że Braas ma najlepsze dachówki cementowe. 
> 
> a o tym jak marketingowcy wciskają kity przytocze na przykladzie Nelskamp. Ta prezentacja http://www.hellmi.pl/uploads/41/Pras...Tminimizer.ppt strona 9. Wyliczają ile to zaoszczędzili CO2 produkując dachówkę cementową a nie ceramiczna, tylko zapomnieli dodać, że cement powstaje z wypalania i to w wyższych temperaturach niż ceramika i suma sumarum wytworzy się jeszcze więcj CO2. No coż, ale można tego nie dodać do obliczeń i chwalić sie rzekomą ekologicznością produkcji.


Tak tak, ale w dalszym ciągu chodzi o uzyskanie opinii o samej dachówce. Czy jest dobra, czy warto, czy użytkownicy są zadowolenia, czy mają jakieś spostrzeżenia. Krótko mówiąc Twoje rozwodzenie się na temat tego czy kilkukrotne malowanie jest elementem technologii, moim skromnym zdaniem niewiele wnosi.
Jeśli chcesz ocenić samą dachówkę to proszę bardzo... z pewnością będą to cenne uwagi.

----------


## rosek

podsumowująć: tak, brass to dobra dachówka cementowa

----------


## cdx

> podsumowująć: tak, brass to dobra dachówka cementowa


Dzięki za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## rosek

ale zapomniałem dodać że moim zdaniem ceramika lepsza :big tongue:  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"rosek" oczywiście masz wiele racji. Pamiętać jednak należy, że skład zewnętrznych powłok dachówek cementowych a niejednokrotnie technologie ich nakładania są pilnie chronionymi tajemnicami w każdej firmie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daroski

Z materiałów dostępnych na stronach monier.pl wynika raczej, ze technologia Cisar dotyczy nie warstwy zewnętrznej dachówki, lecz wewnetrznej (tzw. nośnej)
Zobaczcie tutaj (http://www.monier.pl/katalog-braas/d...gia-cisar.html), że dachówki reklamowane jako Cisar pokrywane sa powłoką akrylową Lumino, czyli tą samą, którą powlekane są dachówki Celtycka i Romańska, stojace w braasowej hierarchii nizej od Cisar'a.
Ciekawe, ze na na stronie poswięconej technologii Lumino (http://www.monier.pl/katalog-braas/d...ia-lumino.html) producent nie rozpisał się juz tak szczegółowo na temat warstw w tej technologii. Głowę bym jednak dał, ze dawniej mozna było tam przeczytac, ze wierzchnia warstwę stanowiła ta sama, co w dachówkach cisarowych podwójna warstaw akrylowa Lumino.

Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## rosek

porównując opisy ze strony producenta to Cisar od Lumino różni się dodatkową warstwą wygładzającą na którą jest nakładana i tak warstwa Lumino.

----------


## cdx

Witam forumowiczów,

Czy może ktoś jeszcze włączy się do dyskusji chcąc wyrazić swoja opinię na powyższy temat?  :smile:

----------


## Magda&Sławek

Dyskusje to moja nie najlepsza strona , ale akurat mam na dachu dachowke celtycką brass w powloce lumino.Moi sasiedzi maja ja 3 lata na dachu i jest czysta bez zadnych glonow itp.Niestety pomimo faktu , ze bałtycka cisar jest z wyzszej polki , niestety po kilku latach robi sie zielona , widzialam te dachowki w swoim sasiedztwie .Zanim zdecydowalam sie na jakakolwiek , robilam sobie wycieczki i ogladalam dachy.Przy dachu 300m roznica w cenie miedzy celtycka a baltycka wyniosla 0k 3000 zl , mowie tu o calym dachu a nie tylko dachowce podstawowej , pozdrawiam.

----------


## michalz2x

> Właśnie jestem po wycenie dachu.Zdecydowaliśmy się na brassa cisar.Ma go na dachu mój brat. Wygląda bardzo dobrze.No i ta cena ,o 5tys niższa niż ceramika.Gwarancja 30 lat.Ja w każdym razie jestem zdecydowana.



Witam. Prosze o informacje - czy powloka CISAR jest blyszczaca? Poszukuje ciemnoszara dachowke - tylko w macie lub polmacie. Dzieki za pomoc.Pozdr .M.

----------


## markoos

> Witam. Prosze o informacje - czy powloka CISAR jest blyszczaca? Poszukuje ciemnoszara dachowke - tylko w macie lub polmacie. Dzieki za pomoc.Pozdr .M.


Tak Braas jest błyszcząca. Jeśli chcesz mat to Euronit by Ci bardziej pasował. 
Najlepiej pojedz na skład i obejrzyj jedną i drugą. Ja tak zrobiłem i wybrałem Euronit 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## emisb

> Dyskusje to moja nie najlepsza strona , ale akurat mam na dachu dachowke celtycką brass w powloce lumino.Moi sasiedzi maja ja 3 lata na dachu i jest czysta bez zadnych glonow itp.Niestety pomimo faktu , ze bałtycka cisar jest z wyzszej polki , niestety po kilku latach robi sie zielona , widzialam te dachowki w swoim sasiedztwie .Zanim zdecydowalam sie na jakakolwiek , robilam sobie wycieczki i ogladalam dachy.Przy dachu 300m roznica w cenie miedzy celtycka a baltycka wyniosla 0k 3000 zl , mowie tu o calym dachu a nie tylko dachowce podstawowej , pozdrawiam.


Czyli nie ma co przepłacać za bałtycką (czy inną cisar)?
Lepsza celtycka?

----------


## michalz2x

> Mam Bałtycką w powłoce Cisar, grafitowa. Dach robiony pod koniec jesieni. Na razie nie spadła


WItam. Czy moglbym prosic o przeslanie zdjecia dachu. Interesuje mnie ta dachowka. Czy jest matowa czy swiecaca? Co zastosowales jako pokrycie wstepne pod dachowke? Pozdr. Michal

----------


## Jacekg80

Witam wszystkich. Ja takze zdecydowalem sie na brassa baltycka w powloce cisar bo podobno gladsza, i odporniejsza na warunki atmosferyczne..... Moj dach to 300m2 wiec jest co kryc. Jeszcze jej nie kupilem, ale nie sadze zebym zmianil zdanie.  Myslalem o ceramice, ale zaoszczedze na Brassie okolo 6 tys. Widzialem wiele dachow pokrytych brassem i wygladaja super! Pozdrawiam Ps. przepraszam za tekst bez polskich znakow

----------


## cdx

Witam,

Czy mógłby ktoś przesłać, udostępnić, pokazać zdjęcia dachu z dachówką Braas'a z powłoką Cisar w kolorze kasztanowym? 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## malux20

mitam brass pasowałby.
może ktoś widział taki dach 10- 15  letni?
czy brass z czasem też tak mało się będzie różnił od ceramiki?

----------


## moni44

proszę rzuccie foty z brassem grafit

----------


## netmar

Pytanie do osób które posiadają dochówkę Braas- antracyt.

Czy zauważyliście płowienie koloru?


Zdjęcia mile widziane  :wink:

----------


## witek86

chyba temat nie na miejscu !

----------


## netmar

> chyba temat nie na miejscu !


jezeli mozna spytać - a to dlaczego??

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> jezeli mozna spytać - a to dlaczego??


Ponieważ to dział o oknach i drzwiach. Nieco wyżej znajdziesz dział o dachach.
Ja mam Braasa kasztanowego z powłoką Cisar. Nie płowieje. Może to dlatego, że leży na dachu dopiero od dwóch miesięcy?

----------


## witek86

hmm a gdzie umiescisz dachówke w nazwie "okna ,drzwi,bramy garazowe"?
nie chciałem byc wscipski tylko podpowiedziec ze lepszy był by post w forum na temat dachów :smile:

----------


## netmar

> hmm a gdzie umiescisz dachówke w nazwie "okna ,drzwi,bramy garazowe"?
> nie chciałem byc wscipski tylko podpowiedziec ze lepszy był by post w forum na temat dachów


to tzw przeoczenie  :wink:

----------


## netmar

> to tzw przeoczenie


w takim razie przenosze temat do odpowiedniego działu  :wink:

----------


## netmar

Pytanie do osób które posiadają dochówkę Braas- antracyt.

Czy zauważyliście płowienie koloru?


Zdjęcia mile widziane   :smile:

----------


## adamscool

hmmm zamówiłem w piątek też ten kolor  :Smile: 

Ramańska grafit

----------


## techni

Tak ,ale teraz to już nie ten sam braas co kilka lat temu.Obecnie nastały czasy oszczędności i dotyczy to także dachówek braas.Jest o wiele słabiej barwiona w masie,jest tańsza farba na dachówce,jest mniej cementu w betonie a dodawany jest odpad  z elektrowni /pył -czy nie jest rakotwórczy?/ Kiedyś to była solidna dachówka a teraz tylko wygląda.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Skąd ty masz te informacje o dodawaniu odpadu z elektrowni? Już w drugim poście to widzę, a na pytanie forumowicza o źródło tej informacji milczysz. Poza tym masz 4 posty na forum w tym 2 o rakotwórczości dachówki brass.

dla zainteresowanych 3 fotki tej dachówki:

----------


## knr

Witam serdecznie!

Poszukuje zdjęć dachów pokrytych czarną dachówką Reviva.
Jest to generalnie jakaś niesamowita rzadkość, bo trudno znaleźć takie dachy (również w rzeczywistości).

Założenia co do dachu mieliśmy trzy:
1. kolor: grafit-antracyt ideał, ewentualnie czarny;
2. kształt: karpiówka - wymarzona choć cenowo raczej po za zasięgiem, ewentualnie jakaś Ska itp.;
3. materiał: cement - prawnukom zostawiam remonty pod ich gusta; 

Reviva wydaje się tutaj prawie ideałem - cement, karpiówka, tylko kolor ...
Mam informację, że kolor czarny tej dachówki jest matowy i sprawia wrażenie nie takiego "czarnego jak węgiel" a raczej wpadającego w antracyt?
Żeby to sprawdzić w rzeczywistości muszę zobaczyć dachówkę na podobnym dachu, niestety w okolicy nie ma takich dachów do obejrzenia w realu więc poszukuje chociażby zdjęć. 
Ideał to zdjęcia dachu 4-spadowego, kąt 30'-35'

----------


## knr

Może ktoś kompetentny mi wyjaśni sprawę koloru czarnego w Revivie.

Gdzieś w sieci znalazłem informację, że Reviva występuje w trzech kolorach: ceglany, rustykalny, grafitowy.
Producent twierdzi, że kolory dostępne to: ceglany, rusytkalny, czarny.
Kiedy natomiast popatrzymy na Bramac Reviva (pod taką nazwą występuje Braas Reviva w kilku innych krajach) to sytuacja dopiero się komplikuje.
W Rumunii kolory są tylko dwa: antyczny i ceglany (tak samo bodajże w Niemczech).
W Chorwacji kolor czarny zmienia się na czarny połysk a na Węgrzech jest to z kolei antracyt!

No więc pytanie jest następujące, czy to są te same dachówki i tylko w różnych krajach różnie interpretują kolor (lol), czy też w różnych krajach produkowane są dachówki w różnych kolorach? 
Jeżeli ktoś w Polsce kupował tą dachówkę, to może jest w stanie mi ostatecznie odpowiedzieć (niestety nie widziałem na żywo) czy to jest kolor czarny, antracyt, grafit czy jeszcze inny?

----------


## knr

Ok, to sam sobie odpowiem (poczyniłem śledztwo), może komuś się przyda ta informacja.

Kolor grafitowy to kolor który kiedyś występował w tej dachówce ale producent z niego zrezygnował.
Teraz zastąpiony jest kolorem czarnym ale w niektórych katalogach (nawet na stronie producenta), ofertach jeszcze się znajduje stary kolor.
Dachówki Bramac firma Braas nie sprowadza na życzenie.
Kolor czarny Revivy to podobno "czarny jak węgiel" i nie ma możliwości pomylić go z grafitem czy antracytem!

----------


## deshi

Witam

Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru dachówki na nasz dach. 
Jesteśmy prawie zdecydowani na dachówkę cementową braas romańską czarną z powłoką cisar.
Jest to w miarę nowy produkt i nigdzie nie widzieliśmy dachu z tej dachówki. Może ktoś z Forumowiczów robił dach właśnie z tego modelu i podzieliłby się opinią i ewentualnie zdjęciami gotowego dachu :smile:

----------


## Radoslaw_1

Dachówka Romańska betonowa BRAAS w kolorze czarnym - załączam zdjęcie realizacji "przed i po"  :smile:

----------


## termolit

Polecam zobaczyć jak produkuje się dachówki BRAAS  :smile: 

https://vimeo.com/84325774

----------


## techni

1%nasiakliwosci ,kto ci takie bajki naopowiadal.Braas nasiaka do 10% a przyczynoa sie do tego dodatek/odpad z elektrowni.

----------


## techni

> Witam
> 
> Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru dachówki na nasz dach. 
> Jesteśmy prawie zdecydowani na dachówkę cementową braas romańską czarną z powłoką cisar.
> Jest to w miarę nowy produkt i nigdzie nie widzieliśmy dachu z tej dachówki. Może ktoś z Forumowiczów robił dach właśnie z tego modelu i podzieliłby się opinią i ewentualnie zdjęciami gotowego dachu


Romanskiej nie widzieliscie ale frankfurtera na pewno bo to najstarszy model dachowki braas,teraz tylko ma nowa nazwe i powloke,ale nadal produkowany jest na tych samych formach co 15 lat temu

----------


## aluno3

Witam,

Przywiezli nam dzis dachowke Brass Topas 13V w kolorze antracyt. Problem w tym ze jest w kolorze antracytowym ale tylko jednostronnie. Strona wewnetrzna to kolor naturalny ceramiki. Czy to normalne w dachowkach z Brassa?

----------


## fotohobby

To ogólnie normalne

----------


## aluno3

Wszystkie zdjęcia pokazują ze kolor dachówek Braasa jest taki sam dwustronnie dlatego się trochę przestraszyłem ze przywieźli mi coś tańszego niz zwykle.

----------


## jarekpolak

Pytanie do eksperta: Pracuję w Norwegii jako dekarz i na prawie wszystkich dachach z dachówki montujemy produkty firmy Monier a o ile dobrze się orientuję to to samo co Braas i tu moje pytanie - czy powłoka na dachówce czarnej betonowej (coś w rodzaju oleistej śliskiej mazi wyczuwalnej jedynie gdy powłoka jest mokra (na sucho jest jedynie śliska) to ta sama innowacyjna powłoka co w Polskim Braasie? Mowa o dachówce monier zanda. Chcę kupić tą dachówkę na swój dach jednak nie wiem jak nazywa się ona  w Polsce.

----------


## jarekpolak

no i gdzie ten ekspert???? zrobić reklamę i zostawić temat sam sobie?

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Może jakoś na dniach się odnajdzie  :big tongue:

----------


## Wojtko55

No coś na to nie wygląda, żeby się odnalazł  :smile: . Jarekpolak a ta dachówka o której mówisz jest płaska, czy w jakimś konkretnym kształcie. Może chodzi tu o Tegalit Protegon skoro innowacyjna i betonowa, ale  pewny nie jestem  :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

chodzi o dachówke ZANDA elegant. nazwa dawniej brzmiała Monier zanda a teraz piszą ZANDA od Monier. Dachówka lekko błyszcząca jednak gdy jest mokra błyszczy się bardzo i jest wtedy bardzo oleista a na sucho tego oleju nie czuć. Po pracy ręce trzeba myć kilka razy a i tak są śliskie od tej substancji. Muszę mieć tą dachówkę na Swoim dachu  :smile:  Tu w letnią promocję kosztuje 25 zł od metra ale cena transportu mnie przeraża a swoim busikiem 2 lata bym woził  :bash:

----------


## Wojtko55

Narobiłeś "smaka", że aż sam musiałem sprawdzić w grafice google i powiem, że na prawdę ciekawie wygląda, a gdy jest właśnie mokra bardzo mocno sie błyszczy jakby była pokryta jakąś szklaną warstwą. Gdybym zauważył ją na jakimś budynku to na pewno zwróciłbym na nią dłuższą uwagę :smile:

----------


## marcinek.dominik

> chodzi o dachówke ZANDA elegant. nazwa dawniej brzmiała Monier zanda a teraz piszą ZANDA od Monier. Dachówka lekko błyszcząca jednak gdy jest mokra błyszczy się bardzo i jest wtedy bardzo oleista a na sucho tego oleju nie czuć. Po pracy ręce trzeba myć kilka razy a i tak są śliskie od tej substancji. Muszę mieć tą dachówkę na Swoim dachu  Tu w letnią promocję kosztuje 25 zł od metra ale cena transportu mnie przeraża a swoim busikiem 2 lata bym woził


Nie mogę poszukać dokładnego profilu tej dachówki o której mówisz ale z tego co widziałem jest to odpowiednik naszej dachówki BRAAS BAŁTYCKA.

----------


## jarekpolak

zgadza się tylko chodzi o tą powłokę bo ona jest naprawdę PRZE..  :smile:  chyba muszę kupić jedną sztukę lumino i cisar i zobaczę co to jest w ogóle.

----------


## marcinek.dominik

> zgadza się tylko chodzi o tą powłokę bo ona jest naprawdę PRZE..  chyba muszę kupić jedną sztukę lumino i cisar i zobaczę co to jest w ogóle.


Dachówka BRAAS BAŁTYCKA występuje tylko w powłoce CISAR. Według mnie własnie o tą powłokę Tobie chodzi. 
Cisar w porównaniu do Lumino jest gładszy, bardziej świecący.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Jeżeli jest CISAR jest gładszy to oznacza to, że będzie się łatwiej czyścił i mniej porastał.

----------


## Wojtko55

No tak  w technologi CISAR za to odpowiadabodajże warstwa wygładzająca ( drobnoziarnista) dzięki temu właśnie łatwiej się czyści i mniej porasta. A czytałem również, że w dachówkach betonowych w tej technologii wykorzystuje sie również 2 powłoki  akrylowe Lumino do zwiekszenia odporności na czynniki atmosferyczne, więc są tu po części one połączone  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Ostatnio gdzieś na forum widziałem filmik jak myta była dachówka z taką powłoką, fajnie pokazywało jakie to ma znaczenie, bo z niektórych ciężko jest odmyć brud, a tam po prostu dach od razu zyskiwał inny kolor.

----------


## Wojtko55

Oo to jeżeli masz jeszcze link, albo pamiętasz gdzie to jest? Bo bardzo chętnie bym go zobaczył i sie dokształcił  :tongue:  :tongue:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Masz taki, trudno znaleźć jakiś filmik który nie jest reklamą firmy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5HUha_RuO4   Całkiem dobrze to schodzi, a dachówka zyskuje zupełnie inny kolor.

----------


## Mikusie

Mamy zamówioną dachówkę Braas Topas 13V kolor antracyt. Dachówka czeka sobie na nas w magazynie w przyszłym tygodniu będzie kładziona. Niestety okazało się, że wystąpił błąd w więźbie dachowej i dachówka została źle policzona. Mamy około 16 dachówek skrajnych (8 prawych i 8 lewych) które nie zostaną wykorzystane. Czy można je oddać? Punkt w którym kupiliśmy dach twierdzi, że nie... ale przecież skoro pojedyczne sztuki dachówek można domawiać to czemu nie miałoby to działać w drugą stronę?

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Myślę, że to zależy tylko i wyłącznie od firmy w której kupiłeś.

----------


## Wojtko55

Również wydaje mi się, że to wszystko zalezy od firmy od której kupowałeś tak samo jak z paletami, czy przyjmą. No ale może tak gdzieś je sprzedasz albo walcz  :smile:

----------


## Janek1979

Czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć, czy te powłoki naprawdę tyle dają?
Jak duża jest różnica pomiędzy dachówkami z powłokami specjalnymi, a zwykłymi?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrystianMendog

Co nazywasz zwykłą powłoką, a co specjalną?

----------


## KrystianMendog

Powłoki zawsze sporo dają, niezależnie od tego co miałeś na myśli, zwiększają odporność na pękanie spowodowane woda która "wchodzi" w pory dachówki.

----------


## KrystianMendog

No myślę, że kilkadziesiąt to przesada, bo tak co 10 lat dobrze jest umyć przynajmniej z pyłu który się osadza i zmienia trochę kolor dachówki.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

hm, a ile czasu już mają ten smaragd? Może jeszcze nie zdążyło go nic porosnąć, w sensie, że za krótki czas minął od położenia.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Hm, z tego co mi się wydaję to nie tylko Smaragd tam jest, a większość produktów od braasa tzn. z dachówek. Co wydaję mi sięcałkiem dobrą opcją szczerze powiedziawszy.

----------


## optymistka

Witam! Planuję zakup dachówki cementowej Braas bałtycka cisar. I tu mam problem z kolorem. Przeglądając blogi budowlane znalazłam dwóch inwestorów którzy twierdzą, że mają dachówkę bałtycką w kolorze antracyt (i faktycznie na zdjęciach tak to wygląda). Jednak w hurtowniach sprzedawcy mówią, że nie ma takiego koloru (jest grafit i czarny). Jeden ze sprzedawców stwierdził że antracyt to inaczej grafit. Mi antracyt bardziej przypomina czarny, natomiast braasowski grafit to bardziej przypomina szary. O co chodzi z tymi kolorami? Czy ma ktoś z Was czarną bałtycką na dachu? Jeśli tak to proszę o fotki.

----------


## Wojtko55

Antracyt to bardziej grafit  :smile:  Wiele osob zaczęło uzywać takiej nazwy na wszystkie dachówki szare, grafitowe, bo jest to teraz modne. Dla mnie antracyt to takie połączenie koloru czarnego i grafitowego, ale jednak z naciskiem na grafit  :smile:

----------


## greg11

czy ktoś z was mógłby mi doradzić coś w moim temacie ?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...owka-cementowa

----------


## edif

Witam, przymierzamy się do dachu i wszystko wskazuje, że będzie to płaska Braas Turmalin w kolorze szarym. Antracyt wydaje się za ciemny. Czy macie doświadczenia z tą dachówką, ew. z tym kolorem? Ew. coś o połysku angoby, wybrać mat czy połysk? No i mamy wietrznie -czy one mają dobre mocowanie i dają radę w strefie wiatrowej? B. proszę o opinie.

----------


## Ivonex

A ja b. proszę o opinię nt. Topas 13V antracyt angoba  :smile: 
Jakie rynny dopasowaliście dobrze kolorystycznie  i  proponujecie do tej dachówki?

----------


## [email protected]

Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy Topas 11V a 13V ?

----------


## krzakx

Cześć!
Widzieliście zdjęcia dachówki kolegi* greg11* ? https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...owka-cementowa 
przecież to jakaś masakra? 
Czy ktoś jest w stanie wypowiedzieć się na ten temat?

----------


## Eluchna

Witam bardzo mi siè podoba dachówka Braas Topas 13 proszę kogoś  o podpowiedz kto już ma ją na dachu czy  jest z niej zadowolony bo zastanawiamy się czy jej nie kupić. Nie wiem tylko jaką ona ma powłokę czy Nova?. Podpowiedzcie proszę

----------

